# 2014 Le Mans 24-Hours



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The new rules will usher in a new era at Le Mans in 2014. In the LMP1 class, the principle of dominance through maximum performance will give way to the demand for efficiency. For the first time in the race***8217;s history, all of the teams in the top classification must compete with hybrid racing vehicles. The choice of gasoline or diesel vehicle, displacement, number of cylinders, and even the use of a turbocharger is, however, left up to the team. What counts is the intelligence of the overall concept.

In 2014 the LMP1 category has adopted a fuel flow limited formula, which places the emphasis on energy efficiency rather than on outright performance. Unlike in Formula 1 there is great freedom in power unit configuration in LMP1, the engines have no air restrictors or capacity limits which has seen Audi opt for a diesel fuelled turbo V6, Toyota for a normally aspirated V8 while Porsche has opted for a two-liter turbo V4.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Porsche 919

This requirement spurred our engineers on to explore all the potential of the drive system. So that our new prototype represents a particularly intelligent combination of the traditional combustion engine and the electric machine. The obvious solution would have been to start with an inherently economical diesel engine, not least because of recent successes in this area. But we've chosen to forge our own path. Instead of a diesel engine, we've developed a compact and turbocharged two-liter V-four-cylinder gasoline engine.

Next we had to deal with technical issues relating to the electric machine. Should kinetic energy recovery via KERS take place on the front or rear axle? Should there be an exhaust gas energy recovery system instead? Or both? And which accumulator should be used? The flywheel accumulator which has already proved its worth in the 911 GT3 R Hybrid? Ultracaps? Or a lithium-ion battery?

What we chose for the LMP1 vehicle: a design where the combustion engine is supported by two energy recovery systems and its own high-performance battery, developed together with our battery supplier A123. The result is an optimal overall vehicle concept which complies with the new rules.

During all our deliberations, the goal remained the same: the well-planned utilization of the vehicle's full energy potential. This was the only way to make sure that the extra energy needed for boosting could be generated.

Even though the teams are given plenty of room for maneuver in terms of technical development, the rules lay down strict requirements for racing vehicles. And the key feature is a clearly defined efficiency formula, which regulates the amount of energy which may be supplied per lap. The KERS is allowed to supply the combustion engine with between 2 and 8 megajoules of extra electrical energy. This is a variable value which also determines fuel consumption: the more electrical energy supplied to the drive system, the less conventional fuel available for the lap. The rules also limit the energy which may be used for boosting.

A side effect of this efficiency formula is that it requires all the teams to take key strategic decisions: what is the ideal ratio between conventional fuel and electrical energy per lap? Where can the driver gain a few tenths of a second by using boosting? Or in other words, who can squeeze the most out of a fixed amount of energy?

The tens of thousands of variables and countless possible set-ups mean that calculations to identify the most efficient overall package are extremely complicated and time-consuming. But it takes much less time to work out whether the optimum set-up has been found: just 24 hours on the race track.

The aim is to combine the most efficient combustion engine possible with the maximum recovery potential and the most effective hybrid system.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Porsche 919

Our choice of combustion engine: a highly compact, turbocharged V-4-cylinder 2-litre engine with direct fuel injection. We have used combustion chamber geometry similar to that on the 918 Spyder, which has already proved itself highly efficient.

The Porsche 919 features two separate energy recovery systems. The first recovers thermal energy from exhaust gases using an electric generator powered by the flow of exhaust gasses. The second hybrid system utilizes braking to convert kinetic energy into electric energy which is stored in water-cooled lithium-ion battery packs.

Under acceleration, the front generator is operated as a single electric motor and drives the two front wheels via a differential. This gives the Porsche 919 Hybrid a temporary all-wheel drive system, because the V4 engine directs its power to the rear wheels in a conventional way.

Intelligent management of this additional available energy assumes a special role here. Of course, the strategic focus of the racing engineers is always on the most efficient use of available power. This means an optimal lap time. The driver can choose from several automated drive modes that have an effect on vehicle dynamics as a function of the traffic situation, course layout and weather conditions. At this point, the developers made use of knowledge gained by Porsche with the 911 GT3 R Hybrid, including at the 24 Hour race on the Nürburgring.

The allowable petrol fuel consumption depends directly on the amount of electrical energy that the driver can call up per lap in what is known as the "Boost" function. Race rules distinguish between four levels ranging from 2 to 8 megajoules (MJ). Porsche is developing the 919 Hybrid for the "Premiere Class" with an energy recovery capacity of 8 MJ. This requires the use of high-performance energy recovery and storage systems, which necessarily need to be larger and heavier. A flow meter device also limits the amount of fuel flow. For example at Le Mans, the turbocharged petrol engine, which is driven at full load for 75 per cent of the 13.65 kilometer lap, only has 4.64 liters of fuel available. In the 2-MJ class, the figure is 5.04 liters.

The combustion engine is supported by two energy recovery systems. Firstly, an electric machine on the front axle recuperates braking energy and also provides assistance for acceleration.

Direct fuel injection permits much better control even with fuel rich engines, and there are ways to prevent droplets to adhere to the cylinder walls (swirl effects). With that, efficiency goes up, power available goes up, but the characteristic sound will be gone. Hence, low-rpm efficient turbo engines are quiet.

Secondly, a fundamentally new exhaust gas energy recuperation system contributes towards achieving optimum efficiency. With the newly developed electric module, the exhaust gas powers a generator. The energy recovered from the various systems is stored in a liquid-cooled lithium-ion battery.

Engine + Motor output: 800+ hp


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Porsche 919

The new race regulations have reduced the minimum vehicle weight by 30 kg to 870 kg (1918 lb) compared to last year, and hence reducing the overall weight of the car to near that figure was paramount. Porsche has approached this target by intensive optimization of even the smallest of details.

The chassis of the 919 Hybrid is a carbon fiber monocoque with a sandwich construction. It combines low weight with a very high degree of torsional rigidity and safety. As a result, it offers a foundation for precise wheel location via multi-link suspension - an important pre-requisite to exploit optimally under all conditions the full potential of race tires from development partner Michelin that are just 14 inches wide (down from 16 inches last year).

According to the race regulations, the Porsche 919 Hybrid must not exceed a length of 4,650 mm (183 in) and a height of 1,050 mm (41.3 in), and the vehicle width must be between 1,800 and 1,900 mm (74.8 in). The car's aerodynamics has been fine-tuned in over 2,000 hours of wind tunnel testing since February 2012.

Aerodynamics make an important contribution to the overall efficiency of the race car and reduce air drag while supplying the increased cooling air needed for the hybrid drive and the downforce needed for high cornering speeds. The aerodynamic design of the Porsche 919 Hybrid can be modified for different course characteristics.

Carbon has become the material of choice to achieve this. But once again, we have chosen to strike out on our own: every individual components is based on sophisticated designs, and every detail has been further optimized using highly complex calculations. As well as carbon fiber, we also use other high-tech materials such as high-strength aluminum, magnesium, and various titanium alloys, which are otherwise mainly used in aircraft construction.

But we don't see lightweight construction as an end in itself. It is an opportunity to fine-tune the overall vehicle concept. Every kilogram saved on the chassis can be used for a larger KERS, for example. For greater performance. And for a competitive edge in terms of efficiency which can be crucial during the laps at Le Mans.

Years of experience in designing Sports Cars helped us to reduce the weight of individual components even further. The sports prototype is made mainly of carbon. In addition, the engine made of high-strength aluminum and the use of magnesium and various titanium alloys also helped to achieve the ideal system weight.

However, lightweight materials don't automatically result in a lightweight construction. To get the kind of results that withstand the extreme loads of long-distance racing, our engineers had to come up with sophisticated designs and carry out highly complex calculations for individual components.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Porsche 919

The new rules have made one thing clear from the start: it's not necessarily the fastest vehicle that will win at Le Mans. Instead, the victory will go to the most coherent overall concept. A balanced use of the prescribed amount of energy will not be the only crucial factor in this respect. It's equally important to prevent energy losses wherever possible. What really matters here is the LMP1 vehicle's aerodynamics. Given the emphasis placed on this aspect by the new rules, this was one of the main challenges facing our technicians; the fundamental significance of efficiency means that it is more important than ever before to achieve as little drag as possible. Or more precisely: the main challenge is to achieve the maximum downforce with minimum drag.

The result? Intense activity in our wind tunnel. Our engineers meticulously tested the aerodynamic properties of the new prototype. They got useful answers to their questions - and then found new questions to ask. How can the cd value be further optimized?

And which details can be improved in order to achieve the ambitious goals held by the team as a whole?

A central aspect of development: the aerodynamic concept had to be fine-tuned in such a way that it would work not only on a track such as Le Mans known for high speeds, but also on all the other tracks of the FIA World Endurance Championship. The rear wing and the balance between aeroperformance and aerosensitivity play a key role in this respect: in a flat position, it creates less drag and therefore more speed. In contrast, a steeper angle of attack increases downforce: the force which acts on the rear axle during driving and which increases stability. The optimum set-up therefore provides for an ideal balance between downforce and speed ***8211; on every race track.

The 919 Hybrid's aerodynamics is designed for maximum efficiency in accordance with the new regulations. And of course, like any Sports Car, it must also have the highest possible downforce for higher cornering speeds.

That's where the complex front section and special rear wing play a key role in achieving the perfect balance between aero-sensitivity and aero-performance. But since winning or losing an endurance race is all about the finer details, the aerodynamics are one thing above all: top secret.

Porsche spent more than 2000 hours in the wind tunnel at its own brand new facility in Weissach and at the University of Stuttgart.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Porsche has downgraded the amount of hybrid energy its new 919 will run in this year's World Endurance Championship.

The German manufacturer had announced its intention to race in the highest of the four subclasses of recovered energy in 2014, which allows for eight megajoules to be used per lap of Le Mans. Now it has revealed that its 919 Hybrid has been homologated for the season in the 6MJ division.

"We designed a system to see what was possible and with that system it's not really possible to achieve 8MJ," explained Porsche LMP1 technical director Alex Hitzinger said. "That is why we have homologated the car at 6MJ."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 fuel flow levels for the opening three rounds of the FIA World Endurance Championship have been confirmed, following the latest set of bulletins issued by the FIA Endurance Commission this week.

The FIA has finalized the Equivalence of Technology (EoT) between gasoline and diesel-powered prototypes, based on data gathered by manufacturers in pre-season testing, including last month's Prologue at Paul Ricard.

The revised table sees changes in the numbers that were originally published in December, with the gasoline-powered Porsches and Toyotas being given slightly more energy per lap, while also with a minor increase in fuel capacity.

The diesel-powered Audis, meanwhile, will face a marginal reduction in both energy and fuel capacity.

Both the Porsche 919 Hybrid and Toyota TS040 Hybrid will run in the 6MJ sub class, while Audi's R18 e-tron quattro will be able to use a maximum of 2MJ per lap of Le Mans.

Teams will be limited to less hybrid power, based on the circuit length, for the opening two rounds of the season. No more than 4.02 MJ will be allowed for the Porsche and Toyotas at Silverstone, while the Audi can max out at 1.34 MJ per lap.

Additionally, the size of the refueling restrictors have been confirmed, with diesel-powered entries facing a slightly smaller opening compared to the gasoline LMP1 cars, which in turn, able to carry more fuel.

The published tables will remain unchanged for the opening three rounds, with a one-time adjustment period allowed following the 24 Hours of Le Mans that would lock in the specifications for a further 12 months.

http://www.24h-lemans.com/wpphpFich...heures-du-mans/14-D0010-LMP1-EoT_07042014.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The game-changing set of technical rules sees the premier prototype class now not only measured by speed, but also efficiency, with each car limited to a specified fuel allocation. It marks as much as a 30 percent reduction in consumption from last year.

Additionally, the Audi, Toyota and Porsche squads are equipped with cutting-edge hybrid systems, which have become mandatory for all factory LMP1 teams, and at a significant increase in energy capacity and release from previous years.

"All of us are anxious because are entering a new era," said ACO Sporting Director Vincent Beaumesnil. "As we've said before, it's not an evolution but a revolution of what we're doing.

"The cars have been on track, the teams are ready and despite the huge amount of work they had to do in the winter, we can already see the performance of the cars is what we expected."

While the prototypes from Audi and Toyota may have a similar appearance from last year's models, both the R18 e-tron quattro and TS040 Hybrid are all-new, along with Porsche's 919 Hybrid.

The regulations call for a weight reduction of 30 kg, a 10 cm narrower car, smaller 14-inch wide tires as well as a larger greenhouse area and revised driving position for improved driver visibility.

In terms of powertrains, each manufacturer has gone for a significantly different approach.

Porsche, making its return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans with a factory prototype for the first time in 16 years, has opted for a gasoline-powered 2.0-liter V4 turbo engine, combined with a Formula One-like KERS unit on the front axle and an exhaust gas recovery system on the rear.

The 919 Hybrid will run with a maximum of 6 megajoules of hybrid capacity per lap of Le Mans.

Toyota has also gone with a dual hybrid system, but with two electric motors that are mounted on both the front and rear axles and supercapacitors storing the energy.

The TS040 Hybrid utilizes a 3.7-liter normally aspirated V8 gasoline-powered engine, marking a 0.3 liter increase in displacement from last year. Like Porsche, Toyota will run in the 6 MJ energy sub-class.

Two-time and defending FIA WEC champions Audi, on the other hand, has opted for the lowest sub-class of 2 MJ with its diesel-powered R18 e-tron quattro, which also features a larger 4.0-liter V6 turbo powerplant but with only a single, flywheel-driven hybrid system powering the front axle.

Audi's approach of running with the minimum amount of hybrid capacity offers the reward of having the possibility of more fuel flow per lap compared to the Toyota and Porsches, but effectively at the same fuel tank capacity as the competition.

The fuel flow meter is at the heart of the new regulations. Each LMP1 car is equipped with two meters, one as a backup, in order to regulate the allocated fuel flow per lap.

As an added twist, cars that exceed their allocated fuel consumption by more than 2 percent over a three-lap consecutive average will be given stop-and-hold penalties ranging in severity.

The FIA will rely on an automated system to monitor each car's fuel consumption and hybrid energy usage in real time. Teams, meanwhile, will have the same information available to them so they can correct any overconsumption issues to avoid penalties.

Despite some early concerns over the races turning into economy runs, the FIA and ACO insist that won't necessarily be the case.

"What we wanted to avoid was the type of racing that was in the past," said FIA Technical Director Bernard Niclot. "[Previously], we had defined the quantity of fuel for the race.

"Then, depending on the weather conditions and the number of laps behind a safety car, some competitors were able to save fuel that could be used [later].

"We didn't want to enter into this type of racing. We want, in that each lap, the driver has the same quantity to consume. This is why we've introduced this regulation with [a] quantity of fuel per lap."

Beaumesnill added: "For the drivers, there's still a 'full attack' driving style. They are not in economy runs. This is why we made the lap-by-lap rule.

"In the end, for sure***8230;... they have to develop a new type of driving. But in the end, dealing with the energy is a way for them to make a better lap time. It's always the idea to be faster."

It's a step into the unknown for drivers and teams. Thousands of miles of testing, including endurance simulations have been run, but largely without the competition on track simultaneously and running to the same programs.

http://sportscar365.com/lemans/wec/inside-the-lmp1-revolution/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Red Bull's chief technical officer is not attending the Chinese Grand Prix this weekend, but will instead be at Silverstone for the opening round of the WEC season.

Adrian isn't just in the area to see former driver Mark Webber though.
He does have some business to take care of. He is working on upgrades at the Infiniti Red Bull Racing factory, which is based in Milton Keynes, not too far from Silverstone.
With the 6 Hours of Silverstone going on this weekend, he simply decided to go enjoy the event.

Even Newey deserves to take a break and be a fan for a day again. And I'm sure the Porsche engineers would be very intrigued to hear his input too!


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi R18

Audi has abandoned the Formula 1-style exhaust-driven hybrid system on its new R18 e-tron quattro World Endurance Championship challenger.

The German manufacturer revealed during the launch of its 2014 livery in the city of Le Mans today that it will race with just one energy-retrieval system rather than the permissible two, and that the R18 will run in the lowest of the four sub-classes of hybrid power.

Audi has opted not to race with the Energy Retrieval System - Heat, which is known as a Motor Generator Unit - Heat in F1, after extensive testing on the second-generation R18 since the end of last year.

That means it will recuperate energy to be stored in its flywheel mechanical battery only via a new version of the front-axle kinetic system (ERS-K) that it has run for the past two years.

Its ERS-H, which drives off the turbocharger of the R18's V6 diesel engine, had been announced as part of the technical package for the car in December.

Audi Sport boss Wolfgang Ullrich said that the system did not offer the gains that had been hoped for and that there were concerns over its reliability.

"We did not get out of the system what was expected, and therefore, a lot of risk and not a lot of benefit is not a good decision for the Le Mans 24 Hours," he said.

Ullrich explained that the demands of getting a turbodiesel LMP1 challenger under the new 870kg minimum weight limit in order to optimize weight distribution also played a part in the decision.

The Audi R18 will run in the sub-class that allows for 2MJ (megajoules) of hybrid power to be returned to the race-track over each 8.47-mile lap of Le Mans.

That contrasts with Porsche, which has announced its intention to run in the 6MJ sub-class, and Toyota, which will run with 6MJ when its new TS040 HYBRID.

Ullrich said that Audi's calculations suggested that it has chosen the best way forward for a turbodiesel-engined LMP1 car.

"From the calculations we have done, we think the combination of the diesel engine and the 2MJ system is a better combination than going into a bigger class and having the problem of not getting the weight where you want it," he explained.

Audi has also finally revealed the capacity of the revised version of its single-turbo V6 powerplant.

It has increased the size of the engine from 3.7 litres, the maximum allowed for turbodiesels under the old regulations, to 4 litres to improve efficiency.

"We opted for this concept following extensive testing," says Head of Audi Motorsport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich. "In our opinion, it provides the optimum balance between efficient energy use, size, weight, energy conversion efficiency, responsiveness, drivability and a favourable operating strategy ***8211; combined with durability, which is the basic prerequisite for success at Le Mans."

The latest decision illustrates two things: the complexity of the machinery demanded by the new LMP1 rulebook; and Audi's inherent conservatism. Having a reliable package is always right at the top of Audi's list of priorities.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Spa ***8211; LMP1 Top Speeds

The Toyota TS040s ran in low-downforce aero trim at Spa, as well as the Porsche 919s, which retains the same Le Mans-style aero package from the season-opener. The No. 3 Audi, meanwhile, will debut the latest iteration of the R18 e-tron quattro "longtail***8221; but both Nos. 1 and 2 cars will remain in a higher downforce configuration.

There is a considerable difference in maximum speeds between the LMP1 cars here at Spa. The Porsche 919 Hybrid was fastest in the speed traps with a top speed of 311.2 km/h. The two Toyota TS040s and the second Porsche all topped at 308.6 km/h. The long-tail version of the Audi was fifth fastest with a top speed of 302.5; the two regular cars only managed 288.0 and 285.7 km/h. At Silverstone the two Audis were 30 km/h off the pace in the speed traps.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans - Gasoline vs. Diesel

LMP1 cars are aiming for 13 to 14 laps per tank of fuel.

New rules issues:
***8226;	Difference between 2, 4, 6 and 8 MJ is too much.
***8226;	A hybrid system of 165 kg need more energy to move than it is possible to recover.
***8226;	Large hybrid systems have an advantage with fuel allowance. ERS rules are thought to increase performance and not decrease fuel consumption.
***8226;	Take a smaller system for diesel engines is like having a double penalty: less range and slower.

The difference in lap time depends on the level of the ERS, not the type of fuel (gasoline / diesel). The EoT is based on the powertrain and does not reflect the overall performance of the car, which depends on many other parameters.

As for the LMP1-L, a BOP is in place to enable them to stay in the game. At present, only Rebellion Racing is present in this class.

Drivers will be able to make a difference with management of traffic. Dropping corner speed behind a slower car will require an increase fuel consumption getting back up to speed. So drivers are going to have to take a lot more care, not only in avoiding a bump in the corner, but also overtaking in the most efficient place possible on the track.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota TS040

We started the initial studies and simulations immediately when the ACO announced the first elements of the regulations in mid-2012 and last season we devoted a lot of our available resources to developing the TS040 HYBRID.

In terms of the aerodynamics and chassis concept, the TS040 HYBRID is a deep evolution of the TS030 HYBRID, taking into account the new dimensions as set by the regulations and implementing the lessons we learned in the last two years of WEC competition.

The car is 10cm narrower and we have to manage the narrower tires as well and this has an impact on the overall concept. We also had to introduce new safety items such as wheel tethers, a rear crash structure, new requirements for driver visibility and the side-impact reinforcement.

New regulations always create a challenge and the obvious challenges for 2014 have been to change so many things at the same time, with significant regulation changes in terms of chassis and powertrain. The main challenge has been to create a more complex car with more hybrid hardware to achieve higher hybrid power and at the same time reduce significantly the weight due to a 45kg reduction in minimum weight. That has been a real headache but using lightweight materials and efficient design optimization processes, we have achieved our targets.

The powertrain is both similar and very different compared to last year; similar because we are working on a similar concept with a naturally-aspirated V8 supported by kinetic energy recovery system. At the same time it is very different because the targets have changed. Our new V8 is designed to maximize fuel efficiency, whereas last year the target was to optimize pure power, while the hybrid system is now almost twice as powerful.

The updated hybrid system will have a very big impact on performance; we are talking of a lap time impact at Le Mans of between five and 10 seconds based on our system. The performance and efficiency of the hybrid system will be a key factor for competitiveness this season.

The main performance factors for our car will be obviously the fuel efficiency of the combustion engine, the lap time efficiency of the hybrid system, then the aerodynamics efficiency and finally tire usage. These will be the four dominant factors of the 2014 cars.

The reduction of the fuel allowance is probably the single key element of the new regulation concept. In the past, we were just going for maximum power; we were in a power formula where the fastest car was the one, which had the most powerful engine. Now it's completely different even if the target is still to achieve the maximum power; to achieve that we will have to be more efficient than the others. The fuel quantity will be the same for everyone or with a factor to guarantee the equivalence of technologies between diesel and gasoline.

Basically we will be given a similar quantity of fuel energy and we will have to do our best with that. It is a fundamental change and as a result, we are saving fuel. We will probably be nearly as fast as last year and we will be around 25% less in terms of fuel consumption.










A ***8211; Motor/Generator Unit

B ***8211; 3.7-liter NA V8 Engine

C ***8211; Capacitor/Inverter


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota TS040

During the development period, different solutions were considered but eventually Toyota decided on V8 normally-aspirated petrol engine with 3.7l displacement. Compared to the 2013 specification its thermal efficiency has greatly improved, after thoroughly examining every aspect of the combustion system.

The TS030 HYBRID had a motor generator unit (MGU) at rear axle, as the regulation in 2012-3 seasons stipulated that kinetic energy recovery/generation system had to be installed either on front or rear.

In 2014 Toyota will employ an additional MGU at the front, as the new regulations allow four-wheel energy recovery and generation: Denso MGU for the front and Aisin AW MGU for the rear. As in 2013, Nissinbo capacitor will be used for energy storage and Denso inverter to control electricity flow.

It may look like the only change is an additional front MGU, but Toyota updated the design of each component to achieve more power. In terms of the hybrid system performance and weight, and kinetic performance of the car, which is affected by system weight and weight distribution, Toyota selected the 6MJ per lap option to achieve the best balance.

The new regulations allow the use of an exhaust gas energy recovery system in addition to a kinetic energy recovery system. But Toyota chose to improve the efficiency of kinetic energy recovery system, instead of adding an exhaust gas recovery system. This path was taken because the exhaust gas energy recovery system can hamper the efficiency of an engine as it utilizes exhaust gas and has a negative impact on fuel efficiency.

Toyota started development of its full-scale racing hybrid system in 2006 and during the nine years since then, it has learned how to exploit the best out of the system in race conditions.

First of all, the thermal efficiency of the engine has to be improved as much as possible, before considering how to efficiently recover the energy wasted under braking. Then focus on increasing the power output by releasing the energy efficiently to achieve better lap times.

To recover the kinetic energy efficiently, a rear MGU is not sufficient. As the load shifts forward under braking the car also needs MGU at the front to recover the energy efficiently. So, four-wheel hybrid system is essential.

Furthermore, a high-power MGU can recover energy more efficiently, as a race car produces massive energy instantly under hard braking. Considering these factors, MGUs at front and rear have to be high powered and a high-performance super capacitor is used to store the large amount of energy produced within a second.

When releasing the energy, it is most effective to add the MGU power boost while the car is running at low speed, particularly at the exit of corners, because it maximizes acceleration and therefore effectively improves lap time. Also, in this case, energy release at four wheels, rather than two wheels, is much more effective. Another benefit of the four-wheel-drive system is that it improves cornering on not only wet tracks but also on dry tracks exiting low grip corners.

The TS040 HYBRID's four-wheel energy recovery/generation hybrid system is a culmination of Toyota's racing hybrid system development, and is an excellent solution to fully utilize limited energy resources while achieving high speed at the circuit.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota TS040

With 480HP of four-wheel-drive hybrid boost in addition to the 520HP 3.7- liter petrol engine, the TS040 HYBRID has a maximum power of 1,000HP and represents the most advanced hybrid technology in racing.

Recovery - the Power Generated During Braking Is Converted to Energy
The deceleration energy generated during braking is converted to electricity by a generator and stored in a capacitor system.










Drive Power - Stored Energy Is Released to Give Rapid Acceleration
In situations where massive acceleration is needed, all the energy stored in the capacitor system is used to drive the motor and power the rear wheels. In combination with the engine, massive power in excess of 1,000HP instantly accelerates the vehicle.










http://www.toyota-global.com/events/motor_sports/wec/hv.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2015 Nissan LMP1

Nissan will unleash the GT-R and go head-to-head with Audi, Porsche and Toyota at Le Mans in 2015. The Japanese manufacturer will also contest the 2015 FIA World Endurance Championship with a full factory effort of two LM P1 cars. Nissan's LM P1 car will be called the Nissan GT-R LM NISMO, carrying on a sporting bloodline that stretches back 30 years and recognizes the company's flagship road car, the Nissan GT-R.

Nissan's LM P1 program was launched in the heart of Europe's fastest-growing area of digital innovation in East London, close to Nissan's new global digital hub. ACO President, Pierre Fillon joined Nissan's Chief Planning Office & Executive Vice-President, Andy Palmer; NISMO President Shoichi Miyatani and NISMO Global Head of Brand, Marketing & Sales, Darren Cox, for the announcement at the Old Truman Brewery in Brick Lane, London.

"Innovation is at the heart of everything we do," said Palmer. "There is no better place to demonstrate innovation than here in Europe's new hot-bed of digital marketing and, from next year, on track at Le Mans. We have chosen this venue - and made it a celebration, rather than yet another press conference - to reflect the fact that when we go racing, we do so differently."

As innovators in sports marketing, Nissan deliberately took a non-traditional approach to F1 with its prestige Infiniti brand through its association with Red Bull Racing. Outside motorsport, Nissan is an official partner of the UEFA Champion's League with a new four-year deal. Fittingly, the Champion's League final is this weekend and fans can expect to see a new approach to Nissan's sports marketing initiatives within the 'beautiful game'. Nissan is also proud to be the Official Automotive Partner of the 2016 Olympic Games in Rio.

"We applaud the ACO and FIA for the work they have done to get the rules right," continued Palmer. "LM P1 is not just an arms race - all our rivals in the class have taken different technical approaches and we will be doing the same. We want to win in a very different way to that of our rivals. We won't be turning up in a vehicle which is a basically another hybrid that looks like another Porsche, Audi or Toyota - they all look the same to me - our intention is to do something that is a little bit different."

Nissan has steadily increased its participation in motorsport in recent times through innovative programs, such as Nissan PlayStation GT Academy and the ACO's Garage 56 initiative.

"Nissan is connecting in motorsport in many ways through its performance arm, NISMO," said Cox. "In recent years we have taken a new approach to motorsport - not racing for racing's sake - but carefully considering our reasons to engage with our global competition."

The Nissan GT-R NISMO GT3 now races all over the world, not least in Europe where it is driven by the NISMO Athletes, the winners of GT Academy. Nissan's LM P2 engine is the standout P2 power plant in recent years and the company's commitment to the ACO's Garage 56 initiative demonstrates its love of a technical challenge. What Nissan learns on the track is fed through to its road cars to deliver technical innovation across the product range.

"Marketing innovation is important to us and Le Mans is an incredible marketing platform," continued Cox. "We are a big, passionate, innovative brand that wants a presence on the world stage. NISMO isn't just a big building in Yokohama full of top-level motorsport talent. NISMO stands for everything we love about racing. This year we have four gamers racing at Le Mans and, now that Sir Chris Hoy is racing with us in British GT and learning the ropes, we will be taking an Olympian to Le Mans in the future."

The new Nissan GT-R LM NISMO gives Nissan the opportunity to return to Le Mans where the company has some unfinished business.

"The design and build of the Nissan GT-R LM NISMO is a global project with its DNA firmly rooted in Japan," explained Miyatani. "The team comprises engineers and technical crew from Japan, the US and Europe. We know that LM P1 competition is very tough, with serious manufacturer competition, but we are absolutely determined to make our cars competitive and to operate strongly against those competitors.

"We have chosen to take the GT-R name to Le Mans as the GT-R symbolizes the ultimate in Nissan's performance. It is a true aspirational brand; a car our fans, our customers love to drive, and love to own. We have been using GT-R in motorsport for many years now, in Super GT and GT3. For us LM P1 is the ultimate test. We have unfinished business at Le Mans and now we have our chance to target victory with the Nissan GT-R LM NISMO."

Nissan is accessible to the racers, to the fans of motorsport. Over the next six weeks NISMO has vowed to #************repeat, a campaign designed to engage with the fans or motorsport. NISMO.TV continues to produce outstanding access-all-areas films and live streaming to fans and at Le Mans the channel will broadcast live from the NISMO-sponsored Le Mans Village, taking the spectators right to the heart of the action.

The race is now on to get Nissan's LM P1 car on the grid in 2015. Announcements will be made in due course concerning the drivers of the Nissan GT-R LM NISMO, who will come from both inside and outside of the Nissan family. The date the new car will first take to the track and the full technical specifications will also be revealed in due course but the intentions of Nissan are clear.

"You don't go to Le Mans to just turn up," said Palmer. "The brief to the team is to go with something different, go with something that brings new technology which is transferable to the road car technology and an approach that is innovative and exciting and of course, go to win."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2015 Nissan LMP1

WHERE WILL THE NISSAN LM P1 CAR BE BUILT?
Answer from Shoichi Miyatani

"This is very much a global project for Nissan, which means not only utilizing resources here at NISMO in Japan but also incorporating expertise from all over the world.

"We have facilities in Japan, Europe and the US which will play key roles in the development of the new car. Nissan and NISMO have strong motorsport expertise acquired through many years of motorsport participation all over the world, such as Super GT in Japan, GT3 racing and endurance races such as FIA WEC in LM P2.

"We know that LM P1 competition is very tough and with serious manufacturer competition, but we are absolutely determined to make our cars competitive and to operate strongly against those competitors."

HOW HEAVILY INVOLVED IS NISMO IN THE NEW PROJECT?
Answer from Shoichi Miyatani

"NISMO, the motorsport and performance arm of Nissan, is contributing strongly to the project through project management and engineering and operational support. Our expertise for motorsport engineering and operation acquired through our long term participation in Super GT, development of GT3 spec GT-R, and development and technical support of the LMP2 engines and so on will be fully utilized."

HOW WILL THIS YEAR'S NISSAN ZEOD RC PROGRAM AT LE MANS HELP NEXT YEAR'S LM P1 PROGRAM?
Answer from Andy Palmer

"We can look at this year's race with the Nissan ZEOD RC in its own context as the world's fastest ever electric race car. We are attempting to do an entire lap of Circuit de la Sarthe under electric power - a world first.

"It takes the electrification of the motor vehicle to the next level. Our competitors Porsche, Audi and Toyota are all running hybrid cars but the ZEOD RC is a real showcase in Nissan's leadership in electric vehicles.

"Everywhere around the world people will recognize that Le Mans is the toughest endurance race in the world and if you can show the technical prowess to take an electric car to the circuit and compete in a 24 hour race, then you are demonstrating the benefit and the confidence in electric vehicles.

"Lessons learned from the Nissan ZEOD RC will then follow forward into our entry into LM P1 in 2015."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC Background

It is a design that can reduce the amount of power required to produce 235mph lap speeds on longer oval tracks and, therefore, the amount of fuel needed, in line with evolving road car trends.

Discussions between Bowlby and team owner, Chip Ganassi, about how they could halt the sport's stagnation began in August 2008. 'What we wanted was not another one-make car,' says Bowlby. 'We needed something that could be made more marketable to the auto industry and to the consumer. Also, how did we engage the youth and how did we make it interesting to more than just the race fan? We felt that being highly efficient, using powertrains that were much more akin to those fitted to road cars, was a goal we should pursue. The current Indy car is the refinement of something that has been around for 50 years, but it has very little relevance to anyone other than a diehard race fan.'

'It was almost design by paranoia,' says Ganassi, referring to the fact that the team asked itself 'about 50 questions. We've had bigger engines, smaller engines, bigger wheels, smaller wheels***8230;...etc. We've done everything you can possibly do and we just think if you had a clean sheet of paper, what would you start with? We think this would be it.'

Summarizing the concept, Bowlby said, 'We have tried to create a car that is a great step forward in efficiency, twice as efficient in every respect. It burns half the fuel and costs half as much, uses half the engine power and weighs half as much, and still goes as fast, if not a bit faster, than the current Indy car. We have also attempted to create a car that will perform in close proximity to other cars, especially from an aerodynamic standpoint.'

In seeking to reduce the aerodynamic drag by more than half, Bowlby recognized that 54 per cent of the drag of an Indy car came from the exposed, rotating wheels. The obvious solution seemed to fair them in. 'Enclosing them, though, created a sportscar which was not the identity we wanted, and it did not get rid of that much drag.'

The front wheels are close together ***8211; the front track is just 24 inches ***8211; and tucked well into the bodywork.

Originally, even the tops of the tires were to have been enclosed but this would not have suited Firestone, as this would have impeded taking temperatures and examining the tire surface. Rumors that DeltaWing would look like Breedlove's World Land Speed record car were only true up to a point. FIA definitions of an automobile have ensured that it does have two front wheels. Any fewer and it would have been classified as a motorcycle.

The layout of the car could also accommodate multiple engine suppliers. Its engine cradle is able to be used for a variety of shapes, configurations and capacities of powertrain as a non-stressed, non-structural element of the chassis.

This meant that the powertrain does not have to perform two functions and so reduces the cost of developing the engine. It was hoped that the project would encourage multiple engine suppliers. Being isolation mounted would assist with the issue of vibration and harshness being transmitted to the rest of the chassis, which in turn will mean a major weight saving ***8211; on most racecars components are heavy just to survive the vibration.

Without driver, DeltaWing Indy would have weighed just over 800lbs, meaning far less power would have been required to achieve the desired power to weight ratio. 'We are expecting pretty lightweight engines,' says Bowlby. 'They will need to be about 75 kilos (165lbs pounds) and we are looking for 300 to 325 hp.'

The chassis itself was to have been made of advanced material combinations ***8211; unidirectional carbon and a core material of a recyclable polypropylene matrix. These were felt to be low cost and have a high performance, particularly from an energy management standpoint.

A two-seat version of the car was developed by All American Racers, based on the Aston Martin AMR-ONE chassis. It went on to race in the 2012 Le Mans 24 Hours.

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/articles/features/the-indycars-that-never-were/6/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC

It features thousands of parts, brand new technology, has taken countless hours of design, engineering, construction and testing and now Nissan has revealed what is under the skin of the revolutionary prototype.

With every single component on the car down to the smallest nut and bolt modelled in computer aided design (CAD) technology, Nissan has released a unique image showcasing the inner workings of the car.

The Nissan ZEOD RC will fill Garage 56 at this year's Le Mans 24 Hours - an additional entry reserved for new automotive technology never previously seen on track.

The car aims to complete the first all-electric lap of famous 8.5-mile circuit - running in virtual silence down the Mulsanne straight.

In addition to revealing the unique ZEOD "components" image, Nissan has also revealed video from the recent FIA crash test that every Le Mans prototype has to pass prior to competing.

"Our philosophy at Nissan is to really let fans get a behind-the-scenes look as to what it takes to develop the unique technology in the Nissan ZEOD RC," said Darren Cox, Global Head of Brand, Marketing & Sales, NISMO.

"Most fans don't get to see what is under the skin of these cars and certainly don't get the opportunity to see what happens at a crash test. We can't have everybody in the garage at the race, but through revealing video and images like this and pushing continual updates via NISMO.TV, the fans will feel closer than ever before.

"What we're trying to achieve is actually quite remarkable. Taking a Le Mans prototype around the full 8.5-mile circuit at Le Mans on nothing but electric power is one thing, but doing it with a top speed of more than 300km/h and completing a lap faster than a GT car is incredible.

"We know it was going to be a very big challenge. We're pushing battery technology to whole new levels. At Nissan we had a lot of data to refer to from our leadership role in electric vehicles for the road, but it has been a very intense development process.

"We've discovered why nobody has attempted this in the past. It has certainly presented plenty of technical challenges but that is why we undertake projects like this. Motorsport compresses the development cycles dramatically ***8211; we're learning new things on a daily basis."

The Nissan ZEOD RC is powered by two 110kw electric motors that transfer power to the wheels via the same gearbox that is connected to the internal combustion engine.

The car aims to complete a lap of Le Mans on battery power faster than a GT LM category Le Mans entry. The remarkable 400 horsepower, 40 kilogram, 1.5 liter, three-cylinder turbocharged engine will start the race with the electric motors taking over for a final all-electric lap after each fuel stint.

The car's debut at the Circuit de la Sarthe on the Le Mans Test Day on June 1 will feature GT Academy winner Wolfgang Reip and two-time Le Mans LM P2 winner, Tommy Erdos.

Erdos is stepping in for Lucas Ordóñez and Satashi Motoyama who are on duty in Super GT competition in Japan on the same weekend.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC

While competitors in the LM P1 class of the World Endurance Championship and in Formula 1 use electric power to boost their performance in short bursts, the Nissan ZEOD RC will become the first car at Le Mans to complete a lap on nothing but electric power.

The sleek white prototype will glide down the Mulsanne Straight in complete silence with only the road noise from the Michelin tires to announce its arrival.

At the end of each fuel stint from its compact 1.5-liter, three-cylinder, 400 horsepower, 40 kilogram turbocharged engine, the car will switch in electric zero emission mode - zero emissions on demand (ZEOD) - and complete an additional lap.

Nissan will not only break new ground with the unique electric power plant aboard the Nissan ZEOD RC at Le Mans this year, but the accompanying internal combustion engine is set to revolutionize standards of performance and efficiency.

The Nissan ZEOD RC will become the first entry at Le Mans to complete a lap of the Circuit de la Sarthe under nothing but electric power in June. A single lap of each stint (a fuel "stint" lasts approximately one hour) will be electric powered, then the new Nissan DIG-T R 1.5 liter three-cylinder turbo engine will take over.

The incredibly small engine weighs only 40 kilograms (88 pounds) but produces an astonishing 400 horsepower. The base engine is only 500mm tall x 400mm long x 200mm wide (19.68" x 15.74" x 7.78"). While the engine is technically too heavy to take as carry-on luggage on a plane - it would easily fit inside the luggage guides seen at major airports around the world.

Revving to 7,500rpm, the Nissan DIG-T R produces 380Nm of torque. At a ratio of 10 horsepower per kilogram - the new engine actually has a better power-to-weight ratio than the new engines used in 2014 Formula 1 cars.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC

With the entire concept of the Nissan ZEOD RC focusing heavily on downsizing and efficiency, Nissan turned to new lubricants partner Total to help develop the engine. The French lubricants manufacturer has worked closely with Nissan engineers to develop fuel and lubricants to maximize the potential of the engine.

The Nissan ZEOD RC will occupy "Garage 56" at this year's Le Mans 24 Hours, an additional entry reserved by the Automobile Club de l'Ouest for new and ground-breaking technologies never previously seen at the classic French endurance event.

Lessons learned from the development of the revolutionary racecar will also be used in the development of Nissan's planned entry into the LM P1 class of the FIA World Endurance Championship in 2015.

"Our engine team has done a truly remarkable job with the internal combustion engine," said Darren Cox, Nissan's Global Motorsport Director.

"We knew the electric component of the Nissan ZEOD RC was certainly going to turn heads at Le Mans but our combined zero emission on demand electric/petrol power plant is quite a stunning piece of engineering.

"Nissan will become the first major manufacturer to use a three-cylinder engine in major international motorsport. We're aiming to maintain our position as industry leaders in focusing on downsizing. Lessons learned from the development of the engine will be seen in Nissan road cars of the future.

"Our aim is to set new standards in efficiency in regards to every aspect of the car - power train, aerodynamics and handling. For the power train we have worked closely with the team at Total to not only reduce friction inside the engine, but within all components of the power train.

"Friction is the enemy of horsepower and tackling that has been one of the efficiency targets we have concentrated on heavily."

After extensive dyno testing, the Nissan ZEOD RC hit the track for the first time last week with both the electric and internal combustion engines in place.

Both the petrol and electric power plants run through the same five-speed gearbox that transfers power to the ground via Michelin tires.

"Being chosen by a car manufacturer as a technological partner to achieve a demonstration of innovation, is always a source of pride, especially on this legendary race - 24 Hours of Le Mans. It drives our researchers to find solutions and get the most out of the technical specifications as well as the fuel economy properties that our TOTAL QUARTZ lubricants range provides to all passengers cars", said Philippe Girard, Scientific Delegate for Total.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC

Rules are something that all the manufacturers have a hand in drafting. In 2012, the Organising Committee of the Automobile Club de l'Ouest came up with a "no rules" concept for one car per year. This is commonly known as Garage 56 and is allocated to experimental cars running new technology.

For 2014 Nissan have stepped back up to the plate with a truly experimental concept, the ZEOD (Zero Emissions On Demand). At first glance it would appear to be DeltaWing mark two, but while there are some similarities in the overall concept it is a completely different car. New chassis, completely revised aerodynamics, a cockpit that is fully compliant with the 2014 LM P1 cockpit rules and a brand new engine and transmission.

The original DeltaWing car was based on the homologated chassis from the defunct Aston Martin AMR-One, mainly to shortcut the time taken to get the nod from the FIA on safety grounds as it had already been crash tested and approved. This however led to compromises on the aerodynamics, particularly in relation to downforce. So for the ZEOD a completely new tub was designed in house and built by the German company, Adess.

As ZEOD designer Ben Bowlby puts it, "The Nissan ZEOD RC will utilise technology never before seen at Le Mans and will provide a unique experience for the fans. To see the car go down the Mulsanne Straight at 300km/h in virtual silence will be unique. Developing the battery technology to incorporate this into a Le Mans prototype is an enormous challenge, but the lessons learnt will not only be very beneficial for the future LM P1 program, but also we can use this information to assist in the development of future versions of the Nissan LEAF and other electric vehicles for the road."

There were initially suggestions that the car would run the whole race on electric power, thus generating zero emissions, but this was clearly impossible given the current state of battery technology. The aim now is to run 14 lap stints at the 2014 Le Mans 24 Hours with a target lap time of under four minutes. In addition, one of those laps in each stint is to be entirely powered by the energy recovered from the rear brakes and stored in the car's battery. The plan includes a small capacity engine along with two electric motors to power the vehicle ***8211; but this is a hugely difficult engineering task. The whole project has become one of maximizing efficiency and extracting the maximum performance in every aspect of the car.

The project's development is being undertaken at the Ray Mallock Limited (RML) facility in the heart of the UK's motorsport belt, with close support from NISMO in Japan, particularly in area of the electric drive train.

With turbo and exhaust, the engine weighs 46kg, around half the weight of the DeltaWing engine. It produces around 400bhp which, given the extreme measures taken to shed weight all the way through the car, will deliver the performance required to achieve the target lap time.

The development team was given almost impossible weight targets as they had to compensate for the two e-motors, the large battery and the transmission. Factor in the need to make the unit extremely fuel efficient to further reduce the amount of fuel to be carried and the decision to build a unit in this unusual configuration makes sense.

The fact that the car will run under battery power for one lap per stint brings a number of issues, particularly in cooling and warming up the engine ***8211; and this has been one of the trickiest parts of the project.

Another problem encountered with three cylinder engines is that of vibration. The battery is insulated against those vibrations, being not rigidly mounted in the chassis. So far in testing the vibrations have not proved to be an issue for concern.

MoTeC provides a single ECU that controls the electronics. RML have written the code in house with the ECU controlling the engine, EV systems (e-motor controller and battery) as well as the automatic brake balance and differential systems.

http://www.drivingline.com/2014/05/nissan-zeod-rc-exclusive-pictures/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test

LMP1
1. Toyota TS040 _ 3:23.014

3. Audi R18 _ 3:23.799

5. Porsche 919 _ 3:24.692

8. Rebellion-Toyota _ 3:31.700

LMP2
10. G-Drive Racing Morgan-Nissan _ 3:37.795

LMG56
27. Nissan ZEOD RC _ 3:52.574

LMGT
28. Porsche 911 RSR _ 3:57.260


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test ***8211; Top Speeds in km/h

LMP1
Porsche 919 _ 339.1 (210.2 mph)

Toyota TS040 _ 336.0 (208.3 mph)

Audi R18 _ 333.9 (207 mph)

Rebellion-Toyota _ 331.8 (205.7 mph)

LMP2
Morgan-Judd _ 308.2 (191 mph)

LMG56
Nissan ZEOD RC _ 306.5 (190 mph)

LMGT
Ferrari 458 _ 296.4 (183.8 mph)


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test ***8211; Sector 1

LMP1
Toyota TS040 _ 32.179

Audi R18 _ 32.213

Porsche 919 _ 32.739

Rebellion-Toyota _ 33.604

LMP2
Signatech Alphine A450-Nissan _ 33.877

LMG56
Nissan ZEOD RC _ 36.783

LMGT
Ferrari 458 _ 37.152

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test ***8211; Sector 2

LMP1
Porsche 919 _ 1:17.658

Toyota TS040 _ 1:17.793

Audi R18 _ 1:18.221

Rebellion-Toyota _ 1:21.373

LMP2
Murphy Oreca-Nissan _ 1:24.265

LMG56
Nissan ZEOD RC _ 1:28.213

LMGT
Porsche 911 RSR _ 1:30.456


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Test ***8211; Sector 3

LMP1
Toyota TS040 _ 1:32.457

Audi R18 _ 1:32.923

Porsche 919 _ 1:33.584

Rebellion-Toyota _ 1:36.696

LMP2
G-Drive Racing Morgan-Nissan _ 1:39.254

LMG56
Nissan ZEOD RC _ 1:47.256

LMGT
Ferrari 458 _ 1:48.844


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

A Lap of Le Mans










Sector 1
After the Dunlop Curve, the braking into the Dunlop Chicane is tricky. All of the car's weight is on the front; the back is very light and can spin off so this is one of the hardest parts to manage.

Coming out from the right turn you can accelerate to attack the descent leading to the Esses. The right can be driven flat out before shifting down to third gear for a left turn with a slight banking.

Tertre Rouge corner is important because it determines the speed with which you attack the Hunaudières Straight. This turn is relatively simple but it can become tricky when it rains. You really need to focus on the exit, even if it means sacrificing the entry.

Sector 2
Braking at the first chicane is quite hard. You can enter the turn fast enough however, you need to be careful on the left curve, which can really slow you down if you don't get it right.

We keep a good speed in the left turn of the Ralentisseur Michelin. The next right can be very tricky, especially in the rain. Then you reach Mulsanne corner for a little blind braking where it is not easy to find the right landmark. There is a slight right bend before the 90° turn which is pretty tight, but you can go over the curb outside to keep some speed.

Sector 3
The sequence of Indianapolis is a challenge and braking is not easy. You arrive at high speed for a left turn where you have to shift down to second gear. Straight afterwards, there is the right of Arnage, which is easy to get wrong and is always slippery.

Then you reach the Porsche Curves, certainly the most beautiful section of the circuit in terms of driving. You shift down to fourth for the first right, before keeping a relatively high speed for the left, where you have to watch out because it is relatively bumpy.

The sequence of the Karting is rather tricky, with a curb inside the left turn. It is important not to touch it, otherwise you end up on the other side of the track, in the wall! We finish the lap with the Ford Chicane, which can be driven without difficulty.

The new curbing at the Ford Chicane have added up to 1.5 seconds to lap times for GT cars around the 8.47-mile Circuit de la Sarthe, according to some drivers. But it appears that this has been offset by more grip on three areas of the track resurfaced for this year's race.

Full Throttle: 72%


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Powertrain

Corner exit & beginning of straights:

Toyota TS040 _ Engine + ERS-K (front) + ERS-K (rear)

Audi R18 _ Engine + ERS-K (front)

Porsche 919 _ Engine + ERS-H + ERS-K (front)


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Powertrain

End of long straights:

Porsche 919 _ Engine + ERS-H + ERS-K (front)

Toyota TS040 _ Engine

Audi R18 _ Engine


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC

The Nissan ZEOD RC completed its first 24 laps of Circuit de la Sarthe with GT Academy winner Wolfgang Reip and two-time Le Mans P2 winner Tommy Erdos at the wheel.

While the car was delayed with two small technical issues ***8211; a broken fuel pump issue and a broken exhaust ***8211; today's test was an important step in the development of the car that aims to complete an entire lap of Le Mans on pure electric power.

"Today has been a very important step in the development of the car and what we have achieved is actually quite remarkable," said NISMO's Global Head of Brand, Marketing & Sales, Darren Cox. "We knew we were tackling a huge challenge with the goal of building a car that could complete an entire 8.5 mile lap of Le Mans on nothing but electric power. We have certainly discovered why nobody has tackled it previously.

"We completed large sections of the circuit today on EV power and learned a great deal," Cox continued. "Today was about testing the systems and ensuring the transition from electric to internal combustion power was seamless. Testing at other venues is extremely valuable but there is no substitute to running here at Le Mans. We ran with the test car today and we'll continue to test with the actual race car all week back in the UK before heading back for the race.

"I'm very proud of everyone associated with the program because of the amount of work that has gone in. Today was very rewarding. Our guys already feel like they have raced the 24 hours already ***8211; they did two all-nighters last week. The level of commitment to showcase what this program is capable of is truly remarkable."

The Nissan ZEOD RC team will continue testing in the UK this week with the actual race car, which will replace the test machine that was used today. Super GT regulars Satoshi Motoyama and Lucas Ordóñez will return from Japan to join Reip at the wheel for the race.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1 Braking Energy Recovery

Toyota TS040 _ ERS-K (front) + ERS-K (rear)

Audi R18 _ ERS-K (front)

Porsche 919 _ ERS-K (front)


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP Engines

Key requirements for efficient racing engines: High Torque and Low Rev

Engine Power = Torque x RPM

Larger Displacement = Higher Torque

Higher Turbo Boost = Higher Torque

Higher Compression Ratio = Better Thermal Efficiency (requires high octane fuel)

Lower RPM = Better Mechanical Efficiency (less friction) + Better Reliability (less stress) + More Time for Combustion

Larger Bore = Larger Valves (better airflow)

Shorter Stroke = Less Friction + Lower Center of Gravity

Stressed Member of Chassis = V Configuration (V4, V6, V8)

Flat Torque Curve = Wide Powerband + Easy to Drive

Smooth & Linear Power Delivery = Better Acceleration + Easy to Drive

Easy to Drive = Driver mistakes have less impact on lap times


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Engine Cylinder Displacement Comparison

Audi R18 Diesel Turbo V6 _ 4000 cc / 6 = 666.7 cc

LMP2 Nissan Gasoline NA V8 _ 4500 cc / 8 = 562.5 cc

Porsche 919 Gasoline Turbo V4 _ 2000 cc / 4 = 500 cc

Nissan ZEOD Gasoline Turbo I3 _ 1500 cc / 3 = 500 cc

Toyota TS040 Gasoline NA V8 _ 3700 cc / 8 = 462.5 cc


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Judd LMP1 V8

Engine Developments is pleased to confirm it is developing a new LMP1 engine for 2014 for private teams competing in the FIA World Endurance Championship.

The DB 4.4 L LMP1 V8 engine is a lean-burn derivative of an existing V8 platform, increased in capacity to 4.4-liter to give the best combination of power and fuel economy as required by the new fuel-limited regulations being introduced in 2014.

***8220;After lengthy discussion with various chassis manufacturers and simulation work we chose the V8 naturally aspirated path as the most sensible and cost efficient way in which to provide a reliable and competitive powerplant to customer teams in 2014 and beyond***8221;, explains John Judd, Managing Director of ED.

***8220;It became clear as a result of our work and these discussions that the V8 N/A engine was the correct configuration. In some respects our V10 platform may have been an attractive proposition but amongst other considerations it was felt that this option was not ideal with the reduced minimum weight for LMP1 cars in 2014. Having chosen the V8 option we are pleased that our simulation work has been confirmed. We are very happy with the performance of the engine to date and have met all our targets.***8221;

The new engine has already completed an extensive dyno test program. Direct injection, drive by wire and associated engine control electronics are now being evaluated and refined. Further dyno testing is planned in the months ahead and it is hoped that the engine will be track tested in early 2014.

***8220;We have a significant amount of development work still to do, but the testing to date has gone very well and the early results are very encouraging***8221;.

http://www.engdev.com/engines/db-4-4-l-lmp1-v8/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Honda LMP1 Turbo V6

Honda Performance Development, the racing arm of American Honda Motor Co., Inc., is continuing its commitment to customer LMP1 endurance sports-car racing with the 2014 introduction of an all-new, turbocharged V6 engine, to be followed in 2015 by a range of bespoke energy recovery options, for FIA World Endurance Championship competition.

The new engine, to be designated the Honda HR22T, is based on the same architecture used in the Indianapolis 500-winning, 2.2-liter direct injection turbocharged V6 engine used in IZOD IndyCar Series competition since 2012, designed to be coupled with a new energy recovery system developed in concert with HPD technical partner Magneti Marelli.

"This is an exciting new program for HPD and our customer teams in the World Endurance Championship, as it brings manufacturer-level engine technology to privateer teams," said Steve Eriksen, HPD Vice President and COO. "A small-displacement, direct injection, turbocharged engine with a range of energy recovery options will provide private teams with the technical sophistication they need to compete under the challenging new LMP1 regulations."

A completely revised rules package being introduced for the WEC in 2014 opens the door for HPD to introduce this new powertrain system, specifically tailored to meet the needs of private teams engaged in top-level endurance sports-car racing competition.

Starting in 2014, rather than any set engine displacement or air inlet restrictor limits, the technical regulations for the series will specify a maximum fuel-flow rate into the engine, with or without energy recovery systems.

"The new rules say that if you are a private team, you can either run without energy recovery systems or choose to add the level of energy recovery that best suits your needs. This will allow our customers to choose the ERS solution that meets their needs - everything from no energy recovery up to the full eight Megajoule maximum," Eriksen said. "This new regulation direction that is more conscious of environmental technologies will encourage HPD to participate from the perspectives of both developing future technologies and nurturing engineers."

In addition to the new engine and its energy recovery system, HPD and chassis technical partner Wirth Research are also developing a coupe version of the successful ARX chassis series that will provide a fully integrated solution for the new V6 Honda powerplant and ERS.

As an engine supplier to the IZOD IndyCar Series, Honda has scored 202 race victories in both CART and IZOD IndyCar Series competition since 1994.

HPD VP and COO Steve Eriksen revealed they have made better-than-expected progress with its 2.2-liter, direct injection V6 turbo, which has continued dyno testing in anticipation for a 2014 debut.

"Because this is such a new approach of how to run an engine, we did quite a bit of simulation work ahead of time before we ever put the parts together to run on the dyno," Eriksen explained. "We were really pleasantly surprised to find that what we achieved, even in the initial running of the first prototypes, was very, very close to what we predicted by simulation."

Unlike its 3.4-liter normally aspirated V8 that's used in the HPD ARX-03c, the Honda HR22T is derived from its Indy 500 race-winning powerplant that was first introduced in 2012. Eriksen said there has been a considerable amount of crossover from the engine's roots in open-wheel.

"A lot of it is the years of learning on the IndyCar side that gave us the baseline knowledge to do the simulations," he said. "There's a synergy between the IndyCar program and this P1 engine program that is really useful. We've learned some things running the P1 engine that help us on the IndyCar side and vice versa."

On-track testing of the engine will not begin until they sign with a team, Eriksen said. However, he confirmed they are in discussions with multiple parties, including those interested in running just the engine and others for a complete, brand-new bespoke HPD chassis and engine package.

While offering the new new-generation engine for 2014, Eriksen is hopeful a team would also commit to HPD's energy recovery system (ERS) options, which has already undergone initial testing and could begin on-track runs later.

Varying levels of hybrid power can be made available with its new package, anywhere from the minimum 2 Megajoules up to the class maximum of 8MJ. Cars running ERS systems will be classified in the LMP1-H category, with non-hybrids set to compete in LMP1-L.

"For our learning, we'd like to have at least somebody out there that wants to run the energy recovery system," Eriksen said. "We're learning a lot from it but there's nothing like competition to really drive that home.

"The way the rules are set up, I think they're very clever in that from a pure lap time standpoint, if you had the best professional-grade engine and ERS or just engine, lap time-wise it's going to be very similar. What's going to be different is the number of pit stops. That really drives home the efficiency that comes from energy recovery."

While the ARX-04a LMP1 chassis may never come to fruition, work continues on the IndyCar-based 2.2-liter V6 engine, along with HPD's energy recovery system it has developed with Magneti Marelli.

"It's a very, very interesting project from a technical perspective," Griffiths said. "The engine has run very well on the dyno and has produced some great numbers both in terms of performance and efficiency. It's been a great learning exercise for us."

HPD technical director Roger Griffiths confirmed that the HR22T is likely to use the same 2.2-litre capacity as the firm's IndyCar powerplant. The two engines are very closely related and, at present, the bore and stroke dimensions are said to be identical.

"As we get closer to the final version things will change, but I think they'll be subtle changes," comments Griffiths. "The aim is to use the same tooling wherever possible, but we could re-machine things like the cylinder heads. We could do a different port shape, for example, out of the current casting."

Although the engine will initially be offered as a standalone package, from 2015 it will be available with various energy recovery options. These include an ERS-H system - essentially a motor generator unit attached to the turbocharger shaft, which can assist the turbo electrically when required and harvests waste energy from the exhaust on overrun. A kinetic energy recovery system will also be offered, with the potential to recover from either the front or rear axles.

The decision to make the engine ERS-H ready was a factor in the choice of a single turbocharger layout, Griffiths explained. It means the turbo and the motor generator unit can both sit inside the vee of the cylinder banks, improving the packaging on what is already quite a compact engine.

Griffiths also revealed that engine speeds are likely to be somewhat reduced in comparison to the IndyCar unit: "Friction goes up exponentially with engine speed. The IndyCar engine is running up to 12,000 rpm, but when we did the calculations it turned out the losses start to become quite problematic once you go over about 10,000 rpm. The likelihood is that we'll be operating 2,000 or 3,000 rpm lower as a result."

http://www.racetechmag.com/latest-n...nergy-recovery-for-hpd-s-new-lmp1-engine.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Alternative Energy Storage Device

Isentropic PHES Technology

Our system is a highly reversible, gas cycle machine that works as both an engine and a heat pump. It is the first time that a reversible system has been developed both to store and recover electricity using a thermodynamic approach.

The received wisdom is that thermodynamic devices are not very reversible, but that certain thermodynamic processes in isolation can be highly reversible. This led to the direct incorporation of heat exchange to a storage medium within the gas circuit of our heat engine. The key innovation is the reduction to four highly reversible processes within the cycle with integrated heat exchange to the storage medium.

The storage system uses two large containers of mineral particulate. Electricity is used to pump heat from one vessel to the other resulting in the first container cooling to around -160°C and the second container warming to around 500°C. The specially designed heat pump machine can be thermodynamically reversed to operate as an engine and the electricity is recovered by passing the heat from the hot container back through the machine to the cold container, while the machine drives an electrical generator. During the process, the containers return close to their original temperatures.

The innovations that have allowed high efficiency to be realized are primarily concerned with ensuring that each individual process within the system is performed with minimum losses. This results in an electricity-in to electricity-out (round trip efficiency) in the range of 72 to 80%.

http://www.isentropic.co.uk/our-phes-technology


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Zytek LMP1 V8 & ERS-K (rear)

Zytek Engineering has announced the development of a 2014 LMP1 fuel flow regulation compliant engine. This incorporates technology from the V8 ZRS-03 units, used in the Renault World Series FR3.5 category, and draws on its long and successful history of designing cost effective, innovative racing powertrains.

A fuel-efficient 4500cc (an increase in capacity from the open wheel specification) engine is currently undergoing tests with the objective of supplying customers in the 2014 FIA World Endurance Championship. The normally aspirated engine will benefit from advanced control / drive-by-wire technology and, following significant investment in ultra accurate fuel mass-flow measurement equipment, the application of direct fuel injection is also being explored.

In addition to the gasoline fuelled engine, an optional electric hybrid system will also be offered for teams choosing to pursue the competitive advantages offered by the 2 or 4 MJ per Le Mans lap Energy Recovery System (ERS) allowed within the regulations. This transmission linked system is based upon the successful Zytek F1 KERS derived package currently raced to great effect in Japan in the Honda SGT-300 CRZ and testing in high performance format in the 2014 SGT-500 Honda NSX test car.

Chairman and company founder Bill Gibson commented ***8220;Zytek are fully supportive of the drive to introduce and develop fuel efficient hybrid powertrains through the motorsport arena. The 2014 FIA / ACO regulations present the perfect opportunity to combine technologies developed across the Zytek Group to provide a single source of engine / ERS and control systems within the constraints a realistic budget.***8221;

The ZJ458 project was initiated in 2008 and weighing only 119 kg it is one of the lightest 4.5-litre 700hp endurance engines ever produced.

Based on the highly successful LMP2 3.4 and LMP1 4-litre units, the 90º V8 has an impeccable pedigree. Petit Le Mans saw the debut of a development Zytek 09S powered by a prototype of the ZJ458. The 4.5-litre was then offered to Zytek***8217;s LMP1 customers. On its first appearance the ZJ458 powered the Zytek 09S to pole position. The engine then made its Le Mans debut, again proving its worth by finishing its first 24-hour race.

http://www.zytekautomotive.co.uk/products/motorsport/hybrid-systems/

http://www.zytekautomotive.co.uk/products/motorsport/zj458-4-5-litre/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1-H Chassis

Key requirements for efficient racing chassis:

Mid-Engine + All-Wheel-Drive

High Aero Efficiency = High Downforce + Low Drag (high ***8211;L/D ratio)

Maximize Length & Width = Maximize underfloor plan area that generates downforce

Underfloor downforce is more efficient than downforce from wings.

Low Drag = Minimize Frontal Area + Surface Area

Effective front wing and rear diffuser.

Use vortex generators.

Take advantage of engine exhaust flow = Blow over rear diffuser

Extensive CFD analysis and rolling-road wind tunnel testing.

Match Weight Distribution to Tire Size = Good Handling (no understeer/oversteer) + Less Tire Wear

LMP1 front and rear tires are the same size = 50% weight at front + 50% weight at rear

Aero downforce center of pressure close to center of gravity = 50% downforce at front + 50% downforce at rear

Low Pitch Sensitivity = Aero downforce center of pressure does not shift under braking and acceleration

Interlinked Suspension + Low Center of Gravity = Minimize Chassis Pitch and Roll

Rising-rate Suspension (third spring) = Maintain chassis at optimum ride heights at all speeds

Brake-By-Wire = Variable Brake Bias + automatically balance conventional brakes with ERS-K braking

Keep tires working at their optimal temperature (monitor in real time).

Overall Grip = Mechanical Grip (slow corners) + Aero Grip (fast corners)

Larger Tires + Softer Tire Compound = More Mechanical Grip

More Aero Downforce = More Aero Grip

More Grip = Higher Cornering Speed = Less Braking = Lower Fuel Consumption

High Torsional & Bending Stiffness = Stressed Tub + Engine + Gearbox

All-Wheel-Drive = Good Traction on corner exit (take advantage of engine & ERS-K torque)

Recover braking energy from front wheels.

Optimize setup by simulation and 7-post shake rig testing.

NA Engine requires less cooling compared to Turbo Engine = Less Drag

The lower the minimum weight limit, the larger the advantage of gasoline engines. Diesel engines are heavy.

http://www.cd-adapco.com/industries/performance-vehicles

http://www.windshearinc.com/

http://www.oreca.fr/en/

http://www.wirthresearch.com/

http://www.adess-ag.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1-L

Rebellion-Toyota

The Rebellion R-One has been given a significant performance break ahead of this weekend's 24 Hours of Le Mans.

The FIA Endurance Committee confirmed Sunday that the LMP1-L car will receive a 40 kg weight reduction, a 2 percent increase in maximum fuel flow, and no limit in fuel consumption per lap.

As a result, it drops the car down to a minimum weight of 810 kg, some 60 kg lighter than the factory hybrid prototypes from Audi, Porsche and Toyota.

The cars were more than 8.5 seconds off the pace from the leading Toyota at the Le Mans Test Day.

According to the FIA, the changes were made in agreement with all LMP1 competitors but are expected to be re-evaluated following the twice-around-the-clock endurance classic.

The team will not have to conform to any sort of per-lap fuel rate burn, and will now be able to burn up to 102.9 liters of fuel per hour.

The other combatants in the P1 class ***8211; Toyota, Porsche, Audi ***8211; will have to work within a strict per-lap fuel usage rate, which will be monitored continually by the ACO. If a car uses more fuel than allowed on a given lap, it has two laps to reduce fuel rate and move the average back to the permitted level.

Type : Le Mans Prototype (LMP1-L)
Chassis : Carbon fiber composite monocoque
Bodywork : Carbon fiber composite
Lengh : 4650 mm (183.1 in)
Width : 1900 mm (74.8 in)
Height : 1050 mm (41.3 in)
Weight : 810 Kg (1786 lb)
Steering : Hydraulically assisted
Windscreen : Polycarbonate

Powertrain : TOYOTA
Designation : RV8KLM-L
Configuration : 90° V8
Capacity : 3.4 liter
Power : over 500 HP
Weight : 120 kg (265 lb)
Engine management : TMG
Lubrication : dry sump
Fuel : Shell Gasoline
Lubricants : Shell

Gearbox : X-TRAC transversal with 7 gears, sequential
Clutch : Carbone AP racing 
Differential : X-TRAC Viscous mechanical locking differential

Suspension : Independent front and rear double wishbone, pushrod-system
Dampers : PKM

Brakes : BREMBO ventilated carbon disks
Front disks : 380 mm 
Rear disks : 337 mm

Tires : Michelin radial
Front tires : 31/71-18
Rear tires : 31/71-18

Rims : OZ Magnesium forged wheels
Front rims : 13 x 18 inch
Rear rims : 13 x 18 inch

http://www.rebellion-racing.com/

http://www.toyota-motorsport.com/en/

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/rebellion-r1/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

AER LMP1 Twin-Turbo V6

Advanced Engine Research's P60 is a new V-6 GDI twin-turbo engine designed for the 2014 ACO LMP1 regulations. It is the only bespoke LMP1 engine available on the marketplace. Its all-aluminum construction gives it a fully dressed dry weight of approximately 115 kg. The engine is designed as a fully stressed member of the chassis.

The technology and the architecture of the 90 degree V-6 shares the DNA of the P90 four-cylinder GDI engine and also the extensive history that AER has with their V-8 twin-turbo LMP1 engine. The P60 was designed from its inception to optimize performance and economy under the new regulations. Its design remit was to be the best engine for the new LMP1 rules.

Work on the engine began two years ago when the 2014 rules were first announced. It features a new block, a new sump, new cylinder heads, and all the covers are new. It is a new engine that has all the benefits of having a number of engines in the AER stable to contribute race proven components. Many of the internals are carried forward from the reliable and championship winning four-cylinder turbo: the design of the gear train, and the oil scavenge system along with the GDI cylinder heads and the GDI system which have been proven on past engines. Using race-proven components provide built in reliability and durability.

Further enhancing reliability, the engine has no external belt drives or ancillaries. The camshafts, twin water pumps and oil pumps are driven by fully enclosed gears. The oil system is self-contained within the engine, eliminating the need for external plumbing of chassis mounted oil radiators. The oil is cooled by an integrated oil/water heat exchanger, located in the vee of the block, directly fed by the oil pressure pump.

The engine has twin barrel throttle bodies, controlled by fly-by-wire stepper motors to optimize throttle pedal sensitivity and engine torque response. The twin turbochargers are specifically designed by Garrett for the LMP1 sports car installation and the boost is controlled by AER's bespoke electronically controlled wastegates.

The engine management electronics were developed specifically for the engine with direct injection control capability. The F88 and F90 family of Life Racing ECUs can be customized for the individual requirements of each engine type and chassis installation, giving full control of the engine, gearbox, and clutch.

The P60 is a twin-turbocharged, direct injection, V6. It's a clean-sheet design, created in-house at AER, and it builds upon the company's long-standing experience with small, high-output designs.

AER boss Mike Lancaster reveals that "we're a long way forward with dyno work. We're on the third performance iteration, and it's performing extremely well, so far."

What he's not prepared to reveal at this stage is the cubic capacity of the engine. As we know, fuel consumption is all-important with the latest regulations.

"This aspect is absolutely vital now, and the key to success," explains Mike Lancaster. "The engine has to work within a maximum quantity of fuel per lap and a maximum peak flow rate. The key parameter is BSFC (Brake Specific Fuel Consumption) and the target is to produce a lot of power for a small amount of fuel consumed."

There are clear parallels here with F1, and the way European racing is heading generally. In due course, other markets are likely to open up for the P60. But AER's development to this point has certainly been accelerated by its work as consultants with a major F1 team. This is real cutting edge stuff.

Mike Lancaster is convinced that this new era simply cannot be embraced with a development of an existing, normally aspirated V8. "We believe an old-style engine will be uncompetitive," he says.

"The manufacturers are mandated to use energy recovery (2, 4, 6 or 8MJ). Privateers can avoid the cost of energy recovery and also as a result get a small weight saving and a little more fuel is allowed per lap (although no more fuel in the tank). The manufacturers, with their big budgets, will be expected to do well. That said, with the correct (and this is vitally important) choice of engine, a good privateer could now be competitive and capable of fast track performance."

But this new era makes the engines "significantly more complicated ***8211; but that suits us," continues Mike Lancaster. "We've spent a decade developing advanced small, very lean, turbocharged engines and almost seven years developing simulation software, and that has enabled us to produce a carefully-optimised engine size and configuration." Hence his reluctance to reveal the size of the engine.

Complications necessarily include the use of two, quite expensive (mandated) fuel flow meters in each LMP1 car. "If you exceed the fuel limit, you will get penalised, so everything has to be extremely precise. We use our (Life Racing) electronics to optimise the fuel use at every point on a track and it has to be incredibly precise. We believe it's no longer possible to develop a modern LMP1 engine in the traditional way. It has taken a massive effort and investment to get this far."

Mike Lancaster is sure that his company has arrived at "a small, fast, reliable unit," but one that incorporates technology that has been tested on track and "we know works."

The first customer for the engine is the Lotus team.

http://www.aerltd.com/

http://www.liferacing.com/

http://www.dailysportscar.com/?p=24559


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1-H

Key requirements for efficient racing driver:

Get the target fuel consumption rate and lap time on every lap.

Lift & Coast just before hard braking zones = Fully charge the energy storage device

Corner Exit more important than Corner Entry = Slow-In Fast-Out

Focus on the important corners = Corners that lead on to long straights

Key corners at Le Mans:

***8226;	Tertre Rouge (fast right turn)

***8226;	Last corner of PlayStation Chicane (slow right turn)

***8226;	Last corner of Michelin Chicane (slow left turn)

***8226;	Mulsanne (slow right turn)

***8226;	Arnage (slow right turn)

***8226;	Last corner of Ford Chicane (slow right turn)

Qualifying Setup = More Downforce (faster lap time, lower top speed)

Race Setup = Less Downforce (slower lap time, higher top speed _ easier to pass)

Slipstream other cars on straights as much as possible.

Pass slow cars cleanly = Make sure the drivers in slow cars see you (flash lights)

Make up time on out-laps (after pit stop) and in-laps (going into pit stop).

Practice driver change in pits.

Spend a lot of time in a driving simulator to optimize car setup.

Race Week: Drink lots of fluid with minerals + Eat little and often

Train for Endurance.

The DIL (Driver-In-Loop) Simulator can save racing teams both time and money, as extensive simulator test programs can be completed with the teams' drivers at the wheel and engineers monitoring "lap times", prior to going to the expense and time-consuming process of actual on-track testing. The Simulator provides an opportunity for drivers and engineers to strengthen their working relationships. It can also be used as a coaching tool and an aid to driver development programs.

The Wirth Driver-In-Loop (DIL) Simulator is the next step in race vehicle development, allowing a complete mathematical representation of all elements of a racing car (aerodynamics, chassis, engine, drive train and tires) to be assembled together and controlled by a driver.

Using the latest 3D visualization technology, the driver's experience of controlling this simulation is very similar to that of driving the actual racecar. This technology allows Wirth Research to test and optimize different car configurations without the expense, restrictions and difficulties of track testing.

http://www.wirthresearch.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Audi #1 practice crash at Porsche Curves - Duval is OK.

Witnesses to the crash saw the Audi impact the debris fence airborne, backwards and roof first with damage to the stanchions and with the fence pulled right down. All bodywork at the rear of the car is missing, and there***8217;s damage to the roof area.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1-L

Lotus P1/01-AER

The P1/01 is an entirely new tub, with no carryover parts from the previous T128 LMP2 chassis. The car was designed both in England and Germany, assembled and built in Germany and has primarily central European suppliers, although the car is entered under Romanian license.

Boris Bermes, LMP Head of Operations for the Lotus LMP Team, explained the delay in both testing and racing this year was put down to a change in engine supplier, as the Lotus entry has inked a deal with AER. The engine will be between three and four liters, although Bermes did not confirm the exact capacity. He also confirmed the new chassis completed its crash test in April.

"We had an agreement with another engine manufacturer, a new brand, but then in December than they had to remove themselves as they didn't have the capacities to build the engine," Bermes said.

"We designed the car for a DTM V8, but then we had to change. It took four weeks. This engine is a V6 turbo. With radiators plus intercoolers, bodywork, and sidepods, torque curve, everything changed."

The team's testing program has been confirmed internally, with Bermes only going so far as to say the first test would be in the "coming weeks." The car is on display just today here in Le Mans.

Meanwhile Bermes declined to comment on whether Colin Kolles is still involved with the team.

The Lotus LMP1 car is a completely new car built to meet the new WEC regulations for the LMP1-L privateer racing category. The Lotus LMP1 car was designed by Chief Designer Paul White and is powered by an AER (Advanced Engine Research) V6 turbo.

The Car
Le Mans Sportscar Prototype 1 (LMP1)

Chassis
Carbon composites monocoque with CFK crash elements front and rear

Engine
Aluminum 6 cylinder, 90 degree V angle Turbocharged using one turbocharger per bank.
Cylinder Heads: 2, Aluminum with 4 valves per cylinder
Camshafts: 4
Fuel Injection System: GDI with 2 Synchronous High pressure
Fuel pumps Fuel System: Life Racing using Bosch Fuel Injectors and Life Racing fuel pumps
Ignition System: Bosch Motorsport Coils and Bosch Spark plugs
Throttle System: Independent drive by wire per bank
Engine Management: Life Racing F90

Brakes
Carbon fiber brake disc and pads

Gearbox
6 gear sequential gearbox with pedal shift

Rims
BBS forged rims 13 by 18 inches front and rear

Tires
Michelin 31/71 - 18 Radial

Weight
850 kg

Suspension
Independent wheel suspension with adjustable dampers

Bodywork
Lightweight carbon composite with adjustable rear wing

Fuel
Gasoline Shell LM24 (2014)
Tank capacity: 68 liters

http://www.lotus-lmp1.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying

LMP1
1. Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 3:21.789

2. Porsche 919 (#14)_ 3:22.146

5. Audi R18 (#3) _ 3:23.271

8. Rebellion R-One -Toyota (#12) _ 3:29.763

LMP2
10. TDS Racing Ligier JS P2-Nissan (#46)_ 3:37.609

11. Jota Sport Zytek Z11SN-Nissan (#38) _ 3:37.674

LMG56
27. Nissan ZEOD RC (#0) _ 3:50.185

LMGT
28. AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 3:53.700

All the fastest times were set in Q3, except Audi. Audi #3 time was set in Q2.

The fastest LMP1, LMP2 & LMGT cars have NA V8 engines.

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying - Top Speeds in km/h

LMP1
Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 332.9 (206.4 mph)

Porsche 919 (#14) _ 332.9 (206.4 mph)

Audi R18 (#2) _ 328.8 (203.9 mph)

Rebellion R-One -Toyota (#13) _ 328.8 (203.9 mph)

LMG56
Nissan ZEOD RC (#0) _ 311.8 (193.3 mph)

LMP2
Murphy Oreca 03R-Nissan (#48) _ 308.2 (191.1 mph)

LMGT
Corvette C7R (#74) _ 297.2 (184.3 mph)

All top speed data from Q3, except Audi. Audi top speed data from Q2.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMGT

AF Corse Ferrari 458

Engine: 4500cc NA V8

http://www.afcorse.it/english

http://corseclienti.ferrari.com/2014en/race/24-heures-du-mans/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2

Jota Sport Zytek Z11SN-Nissan

http://www.jotagroup.com/

http://www.zytekautomotive.co.uk/products/motorsport/chassis/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC

The car scrutineered on Sunday is a brand new machine, with the car seen at the Test Day now testing, albeit with plenty of weather interruption, in the UK.

"We are changing things in response to that testing all the time. The team is working flat out and we are even getting a third different type of battery delivered this week. They will arrive on Thursday and we'll decide then whether the results show that they'll be on the car for the race."

In answer to a question about the sheer pace of technological advancement involved in the concept of the car, Darren took a moment to think. "I think it's fair to say that this car would not have even been possible ***8211; let alone even remotely competitive ***8211; as recently as just a year ago. The pace in these technologies is astonishing."

And the prospects for the race?

"We are being entirely realistic. This is cutting-edge stuff and to get the car to the end is gong to be very, very tough. We will go for our first try at a zero-emissions lap in the final Thursday session and I hope we'll get to see during practice what the top speed is too. Either way, whatever happens, we will learn an awful lot about this technology, and that will help fed back into our future road cars.

"That's a key part of the way forward. I heard someone say recently that we are now transferring technology from road cars to race cars and that just seems wrong to me. Racing for me has always been about the fascination and the progress of innovation and these regulations give us a real opportunity to exploit that.

"It's not just the power plants either, the ZEOD RC is the first car here for I don't know how many years that doesn't have wing mirrors. Instead we have the very excellent rear camera and warning system from Bosch that was fitted here for the first time last year on the Corvettes. Honestly, it is so good I don't know why everyone doesn't have it.

"The LMP1 program will be taking on board several aspects of what we learn here, and in a way it's nice to be able to step away from that this week and concentrate on something else for a few days.

"There will be the usual mix of the unexpected and some things we have done before for the fans here. One of the latest is 'NISMO-Cam', an online TV camera running along pitlane on a wire above the garages ***8211; we've even covered the camera with a model of a GT-R!"

Much of how well the ZEOD does ***8211; pace-wise ***8211; will have to do with how much energy is stored in the batteries and how much charge will be taken out. That affects the battery life going forward.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC

Nissan made history at the recent Le Mans test day by becoming the first manufacturer of the modern era to run a car at Circuit de la Sarthe intentionally with no rear view mirrors.

With four different classes and dramatic closing speeds at the Le Mans 24 Hours, drivers having awareness of the surrounding traffic is imperative. Nissan has taken inspiration from its Nissan Safety Shield and Nissan Smart Mirror for the road to develop systems aboard the revolutionary Nissan ZEOD RC.

The electric prototype is already set to break new ground by becoming the first car at Le Mans to complete an entire 8.5 mile lap of the Circuit de la Sarthe on nothing but electric power.

But on the test day, drivers Wolfgang Reip and Tommy Erdos made history by completing laps without the mirrors that are mandatory for every other entry in the 56-car field.

The Nissan ZEOD is equipped with a rear-facing camera that actually provides a more comprehensive view than the mirrors. In addition, the car has an inbuilt radar system that not only alerts the drivers about upcoming traffic, but provides further insight on closing speed through large arrows on the screen.

The system is able to differentiate between cars that are closing fast, or those that are staying at a similar distance behind or falling back. The arrows also change color depending on closing speed. It will also alert the driver whether a faster LMP1 car is passing on the left or right.

"These driver assist systems are just another aspect of future technology transfers that will improve the road cars of the future," said NISMO's Global Head of Brand, Marketing & Sales, Darren Cox.

"The development of the battery technology will obviously assist the development of future versions of the Nissan LEAF and other hybrid models, but lessons learned from the driver assist systems will find their way into every Nissan model in the future.

"If we have a system, which can provide safe and important information at 300km/h in a high pressure situation, then we can adapt that for use in road cars.

"One of the reasons why we race is that motorsport helps our engineers to really fast track technologies and test them in extreme environments. There is no event or competition more extreme than the Le Mans 24 Hours."

Introduced at this year's Geneva Auto Show, the Smart rearview mirror is housed within the structure of the rearview mirror, with a built-in LCD monitor that can be activated in place of the conventional mirror.

A high-resolution camera mounted on the rear of the road car provides the driver with a clear unobstructed view of the rear flanks, allowing the ability to check blind spots and other traffic conditions. The camera projects a clear image onto the monitor to provide the driver with a better view for a more comfortable driving experience.

Nissan Safety Shield is a collection of integrated technologies that work together to monitor, respond and protect the driver including around view monitor, lane departure warning, blind spot warning, rearview monitor, moving object detection and tire pressure monitoring system.

The Nissan ZEOD RC is competing at Le Mans this year in "Garage 56" an additional entry reserved for vehicles demonstrating new and innovative technology previously not seen at the race.

In the event of an electrical issue where the driver assist systems cease to operate, the Nissan ZEOD RC would return to the pits and mirrors would be fitted ***8211; mounting points are already incorporated into the design.

However, in the weeks of testing that the car has undergone in preparation for the race, no problems have arisen to date.

The removal of the mirrors also helps reduce overall drag on the Nissan ZEOD RC. The entire concept of the revolutionary prototype is about efficiency of the aerodynamics, the powertrain, reduced fuel consumption, improved rolling resistance and improved battery regeneration.

Technologies developed for the Nissan ZEOD RC will also be incorporated into Nissan's new LM P1 entry for the Le Mans 24 Hours and the FIA World Endurance Championship. Announced on May 23 in London by Nissan Chief Planning Officer, Andy Palmer, the new Nissan GT-R LM NISMO will debut at next year's opening round of the FIA WEC.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Nissan ZEOD RC

The revolutionary Nissan ZEOD RC has recorded the highest ever speed by an electric vehicle at Le Mans with Japanese ace Satoshi Motoyama reaching 300km/h on the Mulsanne Straight in qualifying for the Le Mans 24 Hours.

Motoyama reached the speed on his electric run, achieving one the key goals of the unique prototype which features a dual electric/internal combustion engine powertrain featuring a pair of 110kW electric motors along with a remarkable 40 kg, 400 horsepower 1.5 liter three-cylinder turbo engine.

The ZEOD (zero emissions on demand) permits the driver to switch back and forth between the two power sources.

Motoyama achieved the target on his first run in the car after he missed out on driving on Wednesday night to a gearbox issue in the first session and a series of session-stopping red flags during the night.

"I drove ZEOD at Le Mans for the first time and instantly we were able to reach our target to run at more than 300km/h with electric power only," Motoyama said.

"I was so surprised with the speed and power of electricity and it felt great. In yesterday's session we had some trouble with the gearbox in the first session then we had a heap of red flag periods and I didn't get the chance to get into the car.

"But the guys on the team did a great job to fix the car and I and I was able to get started tonight right at the green flag tonight.

"Our first target of the top speed of 300 km/h with electric power is done and I think that was a really good first step."

Motoyama along with GT Academy winners Lucas Ordóñez and Wolfgang Reip all drove multiple stints aboard the ZEOD tonight - each recording their mandatory five night laps.

The Nissan ZEOD RC competes at Le Mans this week in "Garage 56" - an additional entry for vehicles showcasing new and innovative technology.

The team's next goal is to complete an entire lap of Le Mans under race conditions using nothing but electric power.
The Nissan team also revealed data from tonight's record-breaking lap showing the internal combustion engines revs at zero, yet the car topping 300 km/h.















Sector 1 & 2 Car Speed vs Time Data (the vertical yellow line marks the fastest point on straight before braking for the PlayStation Chicane)
Sector 1 & 2 Engine Rev vs Time Data










....................................Engine On........................................Engine Off...............................................................................................Engine Off............................................................................................................Engine Off.............Engine On......


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying ***8211; Sector 1

LMP1
Audi R18 (#2) _ 31.908

Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 31.988

Porsche 919 (#20) _ 32.376

Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 32.818

LMP2
TDS Racing Ligier-Nissan (#46) _ 33.784

LMG56
Nissan ZEOD RC (#0) _ 36.410

LMGT
RAM Racing Ferrari 458 (#52) _ 36.822

All sector time data from Q3, except Audi. Audi sector time data from Q2.

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying - Sector 2

LMP1
Porsche 919 (#14) _ 1:16.877

Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 1:17.518

Audi R18 (#3) _ 1:18.230

Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 1:19.955

LMP2
TDS Racing Ligier-Nissan (#46) _ 1:23.799

LMG56
Nissan ZEOD RC (#0) _ 1:26.879

LMGT
Porsche 911 RSR (#92) _ 1:29.583

Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 1:29.583

All sector time data from Q3, except Audi. Audi sector time data from Q2.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Qualifying ***8211; Sector 3

LMP1
Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 1:32.250

Audi R18 (#3) _ 1:32.682

Porsche 919 (#14) _ 1:32.876

Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 1:36.517

LMP2
Jota Sport Zytek-Nissan (#38) _ 1:39.026

LMG56
Nissan ZEOD RC (#0) _ 1:46.442

LMGT
AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 1:47.009

All sector time data from Q3, except Audi. Audi sector time data from Q2.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2

Nissan V8 Engine

The VK45DE engine project was initiated after Zytek Engineering entered into an exclusive partnership with Nissan Motorsport International (NISMO) to provide engines for the LMP2 sportscar class.

The engine is based on the highly successful normally aspirated Nissan VK45-SGT GT-R Championship-winning engine, which was used in the Japanese Super GT Series. With these impressive credentials and the combination of both Nismo and Zytek's extensive engineering resources and manufacturing facilities, it has given the engine an ideal platform to become the most competitive and dominant power unit in the LMP2 category.

Configuration: 90 degree V8
Capacity: 4494 cc
Weight: 150 kg (331 lb)
Max Torque: 427 lb-ft (with Air Restrictor)
Max Power	: 450 bhp (with Air Restrictor)

http://www.zytekautomotive.co.uk/products/motorsport/vk45de-4-5-litre/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2

The Ligier JS P2, a closed LM P2 sports prototype, is the first racing car conceived entirely in house by the Onroak Automotive design department. The project has been led by Nicolas Clémençon from its creation, and his team started from a clean sheet of paper to design the new model. They were able to avail themselves of the experience gathered with the Morgan LM P2 penned at the end of 2011. The French constructor also took advantage of the work carried out by the different teams running this LM P2.

The Ligier JS P2 is a completely new car which will be available for the three remaining seasons of the current ACO-FIA regulations in force until 2017. The three engines currently on offer, the Honda HPD, the Judd HK and the Nissan VK45, can all be installed in the car's engine bay and its closed monocoque will enhance the JS P2's overall level of safety.

Nicolas Clémençon, Head of the Onroak Automotive design office:
"We've been wanting to design a new closed LMP for a long time, and now we've done it. This project is the fruit of lengthy reflection. We've included a certain number of tweaks in this car: a concentrate of the strong points of the Morgan LM P2. A lot of work went into the validation of its aerodynamics with new elements tested at RUAG Aerospace; it has the latest state-of-the-art closed monocoque, a touch of innovation and its own identity and character. Thanks to our top-class design office peopled with high-quality designers who are all enthusiasts, we've penned a brand-new LM P2 destined to write more chapters in the history of Ligier in endurance."

http://www.oak-racing.com/?lang=en

http://www.racecar-engineering.com/cars/ligier-js-p2/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP2

Ligier JS P2-Nissan

Engine
Type: Nissan VK45 V8
Displacement: 4500cc
Maximum Power: Approx 450BHP

Drivetrain
XTRAC sequential gearbox with magnesium casing
MEGALINE semi-automatic pneumatic paddle shift system
Oil radiator-cooled gearbox
Three sets of homologated gear ratios (optional)
One additional set of Le Mans-specific gear ratios (optional)

Rolling Chassis
Overall Length: 4545 mm (179 in)
Overall Width: 2000 mm (78.7 in)
Wheelbase: 2800 mm (110.2 in)
Weight: Approx 900 kg (1985 lb)

Electronics
Top of the range electronics and wiring loom (OAK-Pescarolo LMP1 inspired)
Electronic management system housed next to the driver
Easy access and maintenance
Protected battery, paddle shift and power steering
MOTEC ADL3 data acquisition and telemetry system
MOTEC PDM30 electric power management
DENSO 2KW Starter Motor
Alternator 80A (brand depending on engine type)
Powerful and optimized headlights featuring three projectors
Electric mirrors

Options
SATEL EPIC-3AS telemetry allowing for more than 80 real time channels
Electronic drinks system
LDL Technology tire pressure sensors

http://tdsracing.fr/?lang=en


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

The new regulations ***8211; in the spirit of the age in which we now live ***8211; speak of efficiency, energy-use, hybrid technology and so on. Indeed, manufacturers are compelled to enter cars in the so-called LMP1-H category, required to use hybrid drivetrains that utilise electric power that theoretically could deliver up to 8 mega joules (MJ) per lap of the 13.6km Le Mans circuit. Despite hopes to the contrary, none of the three manufacturers concerned has gone for the full 8MJ option, with Toyota and Porsche both choosing the 6MJ sub-category, and Audi just 2MJ.

At Spa-Francorchamps, Bernard Niclot of the FIA made a presentation to the assembled media, explaining how the regulations work. Keen readers will have already downloaded the technical regulations from the FIA website and will know that the key element is in Appendix B. This specifies the instantaneous fuel usage permitted (in kilogrammes per hour) and the average energy consumption allowed over a three lap average (in MJ per lap). The different fuel capacities for each configuration of LMP1-H car are also described. The problem for most members of the public is that the amount of energy provided by a litre of fuel (diesel and petrol are different of course) and the density (i.e. the weight of a litre) is not so easy to establish. Indeed, it is dependent on temperature and atmospheric pressure, so it is actually variable.

The FIA presentation provides some assumptions for the key parameters though, and shows how the regulations have been structured in order to (a) make more fuel available to those teams that use less powerful hybrid systems, to enable the internal combustion part of the power unit to give more energy and (b) to equalize diesel and petrol powered teams.

Unlike last year, there is no constraint on the amount of air that the engine can take in: ***8220;air is free,***8221; said ACO Technical Director Vincent Beaumesnil, famously, and boost pressure is also free. It does not take a genius to work out that the Toyotas and Porsches should therefore be comfortably able to complete 14 laps per stint, whereas Audi will only be able to complete 13 laps. Somewhat bizarrely, the official ACO presentation states that Toyota and Porsche***8217;s range will be 13.9 laps, but this assumes that there would be 1.7 litres of unusable fuel left in the lines.

There is nothing to stop cars using less fuel than this of course: indeed since the whole point of the regulations is energy efficiency, if they go further than this, then the aims of the ACO will have been achieved and no rules will have been broken. The problem comes if the three-lap average fuel use is greater than these rates. Then we might see cars coasting through the Porsche curves (or maybe the Ford chicane), in an effort to get their average back on track before the end of any three lap period. In 2013, Audi***8217;s victorious R18 (hybrid) was using around 5 liters per lap, so the requirement for this year is to improve fuel consumption by more than 20% (not quite the 30% advertised by the ACO).

The best way to improve your lap time with a hybrid system is by boosting from low speeds - out of the chicanes and out of Mulsanne and Arnage. Boosting at high speeds does not have a big effect on lap times. So they are all boosting out of the slow corners.

http://www.dailysportscar.com/?p=31437


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

In addition to the average energy use per lap, the hybrid-powered cars are also constrained by a limit on 'instantaneous' fuel use. This is measured by the famous Gill fuel sensor - two of which are mounted on board each car. This limits Toyota and Porsche to a maximum rate of fuel consumption (not energy consumption) of 89.5kg per hour. For Audi, the maximum diesel fuel consumption is 80.2kg per hour. To be clear, this is not an average rate, it is an absolute limit: it may not be exceeded at any time.

Just to put this into real world numbers, though, the consumption limit, when translated into miles per gallon (and with apologies to European readers) equates to a requirement not to consume fuel at more than 5.7mpg for petrol, or 6.8mpg for diesel - hardly an economy drive!

Importantly, though, this limit does not constrain the amount of electric energy that is deployed. Hence Toyota, with its hugely powerful super-capacitor, can release maximum power to provide nearly 1000bhp, if its publicity is to be believed, without exceeding the fuel consumption limit; whereas Porsche, if it would increase the boost to its V4 for extra power, would immediately be in trouble for using too much fuel. It is worth pointing out though, that the 'instantaneous limit' is nearly 50% greater than the three lap average, but it would be possible for a reckless driver to exceed, nevertheless!

What is unclear though, is why this is a meter and not a limiter. Even though it has not been necessary for any penalties in the first two races, it would make everyone's life so much simpler. I am told that it is partly to do with the fact that fuel is less dense when it is warmer, so the volume of fuel being consumed is variable, even when the weight is fixed.

The FIA would certainly seem to have got its sums right though, if the races at Silverstone and Spa are anything to go by. The amazing thing is that all three manufacturers seem so close, despite using such different technologies. However, it is worth scratching the surface of this just a little bit, in order to see who might end up at the end of the race with the strongest contender.

It seems that Porsche's lithium-ion battery packs may not be able to get a full charge at the end of twenty-four hours racing. Toyota's super-capacitor may not degrade in the same way, but it does leak charge, meaning that it will possibly not be fully charged when it arrives at Tertre Rouge (unless the drivers charge the super-capacitor by simply lifting off the throttle through the Dunlop esses).

Also, the Toyota is fully dependent on the hybrid system working in order for the brakes to work adequately. Audi's less potent hybrid system is far less critical to its overall performance, even if they will be stopping for fuel more often. Toyota has sharpened up its pit stop procedures such that they can change all four wheels more quickly even than Joest at Audi.

Given that Toyota and Porsche will be going 14 laps on a tank of fuel, then they could complete the race on 28 stops, and if there are no lengthy delays for weather or safety-related issues, the arithmetic suggests they could complete 398 laps. In 2010, André Lotterer, Marcel Fässler and Benoît Tréluyer completed 396 to break the distance record. At record speed, they were averaging 6.2 litres of diesel per lap - around 50% more than the restriction imposed by this year's regulation.

Estimated Data


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

Hour 1

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 18 laps _ 1 pit stop

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 18 laps _ 1 pit stop

6. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 18 laps _ 1 pit stop

7. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 18 laps _ 1 pit stop

9. LMP2 KCMG Oreca-Nissan (#47) _ 17 laps _ 1 pit stop

24. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 16 laps _ 1 pit stop

Hour 2 (wet, Safety Car)

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 29 laps _ 2 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 29 laps _ 2 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 29 laps _ 2 pit stops

5. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 28 laps _ 3 pit stops

6. LMP2 Race Performance Oreca-Judd (#34) _ 27 laps _ 3 pit stops

18. LMGT Corvette C7R (#74) _ 26 laps _ 1 pit stop

Hour 3 (wet, Safety Car)

1. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 39 laps _ 2 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 39 laps _ 3 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 39 laps _ 3 pit stops

5. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 37 laps _ 5 pit stops

6. LMP2 Race Performance Oreca-Judd (#34) _ 37 laps _ 3 pit stops

17. LMGT Porsche 911 RSR (#92) _ 35 laps _ 2 pit stops

Hour 4

1. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 55 laps _ 3 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 55 laps _ 4 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 55 laps _ 4 pit stops

5. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 53 laps _ 7 pit stops

6. LMP2 Signatech Alpine-Nissan (#36) _ 51 laps _ 5 pit stops

18. LMGT Corvette C7R (#74) _ 49 laps _ 4 pit stops


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Hour 5

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 72 laps _ 6 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 72 laps _ 6 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 72 laps _ 5 pit stops

5. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 69 laps _ 8 pit stops

7. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 67 laps _ 6 pit stops

19. LMGT Corvette C7R (#74) _ 64 laps _ 5 pit stops

Hour 6

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 89 laps _ 7 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 89 laps _ 7 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 89 laps _ 6 pit stops

5. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 85 laps _ 10 pit stops

7. LMP2 Signatech Alpine-Nissan (#36) _ 83 laps _ 7 pit stops

19. LMGT Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 79 laps _ 8 pit stops

Hour 7 (Safety Car)

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 104 laps _ 8 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 104 laps _ 8 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 103 laps _ 7 pit stops

5. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 99 laps _ 11 pit stops

7. LMP2 Signatech Alpine-Nissan (#36) _ 96 laps _ 9 pit stops

18. LMGT Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 92 laps _ 8 pit stops

Hour 8

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 121 laps _ 9 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 121 laps _ 9 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 119 laps _ 9 pit stops

5. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 116 laps _ 12 pit stops

8. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 112 laps _ 10 pit stops

18. LMGT Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 107 laps _ 9 pit stops


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Hour 9

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 137 laps _ 11 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 137 laps _ 11 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 135 laps _ 10 pit stops

6. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 128 laps _ 14 pit stops

7. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 127 laps _ 12 pit stops

16. LMGT Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 121 laps _ 10 pit stops

Hour 10

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 154 laps _ 12 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 154 laps _ 12 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 152 laps _ 11 pit stops

6. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 144 laps _ 16 pit stops

8. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 143 laps _ 13 pit stops

16. LMGT Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 136 laps _ 12 pit stops

Hour 11

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 171 laps _ 13 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 171 laps _ 13 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 169 laps _ 13 pit stops

7. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 158 laps _ 15 pit stops

8. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 158 laps _ 18 pit stops

16. LMGT Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 151 laps _ 13 pit stops

Hour 12

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 188 laps _ 14 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 188 laps _ 15 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 186 laps _ 14 pit stops

7. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 175 laps _ 16 pit stops

12. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 171 laps _ 20 pit stops

16. LMGT Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 166 laps _ 14 pit stops


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Hour 13

1. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 205 laps _ 16 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 205 laps _ 16 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 203 laps _ 15 pit stops

7. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 190 laps _ 18 pit stops

11. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 188 laps _ 22 pit stops

17. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 181 laps _ 15 pit stops

Hour 14

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 221 laps _ 17 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 219 laps _ 17 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 219 laps _ 16 pit stops

7. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 206 laps _ 19 pit stops

11. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 203 laps _ 23 pit stops

17. LMGT Aston Martin Vantage (#97) _ 196 laps _ 16 pit stops

Hour 15

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 237 laps _ 18 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 234 laps _ 18 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 226 laps _ 20 pit stops

6. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 221 laps _ 21 pit stops

10. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 218 laps _ 24 pit stops

16. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 210 laps _ 17 pit stops

Hour 16

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#1) _ 253 laps _ 21 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 253 laps _ 19 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 246 laps _ 21 pit stops

6. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 239 laps _ 22 pit stops

10. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 237 laps _ 26 pit stops

16. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 227 laps _ 18 pit stops


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Hour 17 (Safety Car)

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#1) _ 264 laps _ 22 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 264 laps _ 20 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 256 laps _ 22 pit stops

6. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 249 laps _ 23 pit stops

9. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 248 laps _ 27 pit stops

16. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 237 laps _ 19 pit stops

Hour 18

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#1) _ 281 laps _ 23 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 280 laps _ 21 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 273 laps _ 23 pit stops

6. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 265 laps _ 25 pit stops

9. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 263 laps _ 29 pit stops

16. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 252 laps _ 20 pit stops

Hour 19

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#1) _ 298 laps _ 24 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 297 laps _ 22 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 290 laps _ 25 pit stops

6. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 280 laps _ 30 pit stops

7. LMP2 TDS Racing Ligier-Nissan (#46) _ 280 laps _ 27 pit stops

16. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 266 laps _ 21 pit stops

Hour 20

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#1) _ 314 laps _ 26 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 313 laps _ 23 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 306 laps _ 26 pit stops

6. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 295 laps _ 32 pit stops

7. LMP2 TDS Racing Ligier-Nissan (#46) _ 294 laps _ 29 pit stops

16. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 281 laps _ 22 pit stops


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Hour 21

1. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 330 laps _ 25 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 330 laps _ 25 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 324 laps _ 27 pit stops

6. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 312 laps _ 33 pit stops

7. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 309 laps _ 30 pit stops

15. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 296 laps _ 24 pit stops

Hour 22

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 346 laps _ 27 pit stops

2. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#20)_ 345 laps _ 26 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 340 laps _ 29 pit stops

6. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 328 laps _ 35 pit stops

7. LMP2 OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 324 laps _ 31 pit stops

16. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 310 laps _ 25 pit stops

Hour 23

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 363 laps _ 28 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 358 laps _ 30 pit stops

4. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#14)_ 347 laps _ 27 pit stops

6. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 344 laps _ 36 pit stops

7. LMP2 Jota Sport Zytek-Nissan (#38) _ 340 laps _ 34 pit stops

16. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 325 laps _ 26 pit stops

Hour 24

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 379 laps _ 29 pit stops

3. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 374 laps _ 31 pit stops

4. LMP1-L Rebellion-Toyota (#12) _ 360 laps _ 38 pit stops

5. LMP2 Jota Sport Zytek-Nissan (#38) _ 356 laps _ 35 pit stops

11. LMP1-H Porsche 919 (#14)_ 348 laps _ 27 pit stops

15. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 339 laps _ 27 pit stops


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race ***8211; Cars that led the most laps

LMP1
Toyota TS040 (#7) _ 203 laps in the lead _ electrical problem ***8211; FIA/ACO Telemetry

LMP2
OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) _ 240 laps in the lead _ engine misfire & rear brake disc problems

LMGT
AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 144 laps in the lead _ ran without problems

These cars are powered by NA V8 engines.

http://fiawec.alkamelsystems.com/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race - Time spent in Pit Stops

1. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#2) _ 29 pit stops _ 58 min 12 s

2. LMP1-H Audi R18 (#1) _ 32 pit stops _ 59 min 22 s

3. LMP1-H Toyota TS040 (#8) _ 31 pit stops _ 94 min 10 s (crash repair)

4. LMP1-L Rebellion R-One -Toyota (#12) _ 38 pit stops _ 83 min 46 s

5. LMP2 Jota Sport Zytek Z11SN-Nissan (#38) _ 35 pit stops _ 57 min 10 s

6. LMP2 TDS Racing Ligier JS P2-Nissan (#46) _ 35 pit stops _ 54 min 18 s

15. LMGT AF Corse Ferrari 458 (#51) _ 27 pit stops _ 35 min 25 s

A reliable car spends under 1 hour in the pits over a 24-hours race.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35) Driver ***8211; Alex Brundle (son of former F1 driver Martin Brundle)

These past couple of weeks have been dominated by one thing: the Le Mans 24 Hours. And, for me at least, this year***8217;s race was certainly a tale of what might have been.

I think some people were a touch sceptical about a bunch of ***8216;kids***8217; being let loose in a brand-new 450bhp sports-prototype (just imagine the insurance premium), but for nearly 20 hours we led the way at La Sarthe, ticking off fast and consistent lap times at the head of the LMP2 field in our beautiful little Ligier ***8211; even when Jann and my stint plan got somewhat hardcore in the hours of darkness!

We had a lap***8217;s advantage at one point, and even when the engine problem struck at 10am ***8211; the first time the car had been delayed all race ***8211; we still believed we had a shot. Indeed, during Mark***8217;s subsequent stint the issue seemed to intermittently clear. But it was a false dawn, and one that only made the subsequent realization harder to accept. Turn up to a knife party with a letter opener and you***8217;re always going to struggle. I was going to have to push.

We were still leading when I got in the car for my final double stint. The gap to second place was something like two minutes at that point, and with the problem hampering our top speed ***8211; just about the last thing you need at a place like Le Mans! ***8211; we knew it was going to be a tall order to stay there. Even so, those two stints were probably my best of the race. Obviously that didn***8217;t show up in the lap times, but I was so incredibly focused on doing everything I could through the less speed-critical sections in an effort to prolong our lead.

After a while I radioed in for the gap. ***8216;16 seconds***8217;, came the reply. My heart sank. A few laps later the Thiriet Ligier blew past me along Mulsanne Straight and the game was up. At that point I thought about all the effort put in by everyone at G-Drive Racing by OAK Racing and the energy spent to come so far without reward. It was a crushing moment, let me tell you.

Nevertheless, I think we can all be incredibly proud of what we achieved last weekend. I know our collective performance didn***8217;t go unnoticed, which softens the blow slightly. After all, with an average age of just 23 we were easily the youngest crew at Le Mans this year. Jann and Mark drove very well and together we had a great week.

Living together certainly enhanced our relationship. You***8217;re thrown together and all in the same boat, trying to deal with this mad situation of contesting the world***8217;s greatest motor race. It***8217;s quite surreal and there***8217;s nowhere to hide; you take the work home with you for that week and if you don***8217;t get along it can have a negative impact on morale. But they***8217;re great guys and we had a lot of fun. I think that came across in our performance.

Mind management
I***8217;m going to let you in on a little secret: maintaining concentration while behind the wheel at Le Mans is incredibly difficult. Not many racing drivers will admit to that ***8211; their PR guys will go crazy for starters! ***8211; but it***8217;s true.

Physically, Circuit de la Sarthe is not overly difficult. There are lots of long straights where you can take a breather between the fast corners where G-forces have an impact. But for thoe same reason it***8217;s a tough place to maintain focus, especially as the finish draws closer.

This year I did three quad stints and then a double towards the end. You***8217;re always sharpest at the start, which was just as well due to the weather! I got in just before the first short, sharp shower arrived and was also there when the second hit, which was much worse actually. There was standing water and cars aquaplaning everywhere. I was on cut slicks at the time and couldn***8217;t keep up with the Safety Car! But to pit and lose a lap would have been disastrous. The team did ask if I was okay to continue on the inters, to which I said ***8216;we don***8217;t have a choice if we want to stay in the hunt, do we?***8217; ***8216;No***8217; came the reply!

By dawn on Sunday we***8217;d established a good lead and, rightly or wrongly, that***8217;s when the mind starts to wander: ***8216;Could we win this? We might just win this!***8217; It***8217;s an automatic reaction and one that you have to fight hard to banish. As I said, there***8217;s a lot of free time to think around the 8.4-mile lap and it***8217;s easy to slip in to autopilot, even with so much distance still left to cover. I know a lot of drivers think of something completely unrelated, like a pink elephant, and make a mental note to check things inside the car at certain points of each lap, just to keep the mind sharp. I***8217;m pretty brutal with myself in those moments, mashing my mind back into focusing on the job at hand.

http://www.dailysportscar.com/?p=34007


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Alternative All-Wheel-Drive Powertrain

They were essentially designing an all new AWD system. Then the two 500hp turbo-Hayabusa engines had to be synchronized and routed to the wheels. In the end one engine drives the front wheels, and one drives the back but both engines use the same clutch.

980 kg, 2 engines, 1000hp, AWD.

There is only one performance figure available - 100mph to 180mph in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

LMP1

Audi R18 (#1) Driver - Tom Kristensen

This year's Le Mans was very special. First of all, you saw a lot of fans coming into the city really early. The ticket sales were mentioned up 30 percent. Definitely, you felt a special buzz about this year.

There were plenty of good competitors in all four classes and all showed fantastic fights. For sure with Porsche coming back, it also created more expectations in LMP1. Toyota were the favourites after the wins at Silverstone and Spa. The build-up throughout the week was very intense.

For car 1, our car, we had a good pre-test. We were very happy with the car at the pre-test and we were looking forward for a very strong week. Only minimal change done before FP1, just a little bit tuning on the front end.

Obviously that feeling changed dramatically on Wednesday with Loic's accident. I was terrified and actually holding Lucas when we realized IT. The short time, although in reality it very long, until we knew that Loic was OK was very, very hard on everyone at the circuit.

People were already texting me, 'IS HE OK?' and later 'Sorry you're out of Le Mans.' That's where I really had to put a big hand up for Audi, Dr. Ullrich and the whole team. We made sure Loic was okay. The Audi Sport doctor had seen him while Allan was in the medical center too. He was treated the best he could be at the track before begin taken to a local hospital. He was recovering back at home with his wife and family before the race had finished.

The decision was taken straight away to rebuild the car and ask for permission, under these circumstances, to change the monocoque. The crew did, as always, did an outstanding job. They created their own Le Mans miracle to rebuild a completely new car to go out for a roll out on Thursday evening.

They had worked flat out and had hardly any sleep during this time. We got Marc (Gené) on board as he was Audi Sport's reserve driver. Thanks to JOTA Sport for letting him join us for Thursday. He had tested with me less than a month before the race, so he was the perfect fit in the situation we were in.

Lucas, Marc and I spent a lot of time together on Thursday morning going through everything, how we planned it originally with Loïc. Obviously the situation was now different and Marc got 20 laps in the evening and Lucas and I only a handful of laps in total. Of course these were very different circumstances compared to our normal preparation.

For sure we were on the back foot and that's how we treated it going into the race. We had to pit 1 and 2 laps earlier than the other Audis because the team needed to separate our cars in the pit lane during the opening schedule stops.

To come in early actually became very tough and it penalized us. I had literally just gone through a train of GT cars before my stop and I was dead last again when I went back out. It was a big blow in that sense.

When the rain came, I already had made two stops for diesel. I pitted for wets, and as I re-started in the pit lane, the Safety Car came out and I was held at the red light at the end of the pit lane. Everything bad hit the No1 car at the time.

It was the right call to be on wets and when it went back to green, I was reeling in a lot of the time lost, but unfortunately the Safety Car came out again. On top of that, I was stuck behind two Porsche GT cars cruising on slicks and lost out to anyone who went into the pits during that Safety Car. I lost everything we had gained at that time and my opening stints lasted 3hr 15mins.

But I would say that from that point, we thought it would go forward. Our Audi was gelling with us. In the evening, Lucas and Marc did very, very well and we knew we had a car which could fight for us.

I was back in the car 30mins after midnight and was enjoying catching the leading Toyota and the No 2 car with Lotterer. I was on a mission to do five stints but that was cut short at 2:30am when I got a huge misfire, which necessitated a fuel injector being replaced. We had to go in to the garage for 6 minutes but I also lost some time on track re-starting it to get it back to the pits.

On the stint after, Lucas had a puncture. At that point I thought, 'OK, our luck will change.' We were fast over the whole night and suddenly in the morning we were in the lead because of car No. 7, which I believe was the fastest car in the race, had retired and our sister car had changed its turbo.

At that point we had a two-lap lead on the Porsche and just had to cruise home. But unfortunately this year, there were technical problems for everyone and not necessarily due to the new regulations. We encountered a turbo issue on our car during the late morning requiring a long stop in the garage. The Porsche had engine issues I understand just after lunchtime and it gave the advantage of leading the race to the No. 2 Audi.

In the end, it was very satisfying for Audi to get a 1-2. Ben, André and Marcel are now members of the three time LM24 winners trio. But for our car, where we came from, completely out of the race, in a black hole, out of the race, and then to be leading, we have to say that we were a little disappointed initially but of course incredibly proud of the achievement and character shown by the crew and drivers.

I think it's a race we can all be proud of. To see the Danish Aston Martin winning GTE-Am, it could not be any more deserving. Congrats to JOTA won LMP2, even though they had to let Marc go. The GTE-Pro Ferrari put in a strong race and it was particularly good to watch the fight with these professionals too.

Thanks to the Toyota and Porsche cars for giving us such a hard time and to make this race another classic. Now we look forward to COTA and for Loïc to re-join Lucas and I.

http://sportscar365.com/features/commentary/kristensen-le-mans-debrief/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

LMP1-H

Audi R18 (#2)

Stint 1 _ 12 laps

Stint 2 _ 13 laps

Stint 3 _ 10 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 4 _ 10 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 5 _ 13 laps

Stint 6 _ 13 laps

Stint 7 _ 13 laps

Stint 8 _ 13 laps

Stint 9 _ 13 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 10 _ 13 laps

Stint 11 _ 13 laps

Stint 12 _ 13 laps

Stint 13 _ 13 laps

Stint 14 _ 13 laps

Stint 15 _ 13 laps

Stint 16 _ 13 laps

Stint 17 _ 13 laps

Stint 18 _ 13 laps

Stint 19 _ 13 laps

Stint 20 _ 12 laps

Stint 21 _ 14 laps (repair, Safety Car)

Stint 22 _ 13 laps

Stint 23 _ 13 laps

Stint 24 _ 13 laps

Stint 25 _ 13 laps (fastest lap)

Stint 26 _ 13 laps

Stint 27 _ 13 laps

Stint 28 _ 11 laps

Stint 29 _ 13 laps

Stint 30 _ 11 laps

Total = 29 pit stops, 379 laps






1 Stint = Out Lap + Complete Laps + In Lap


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

LMP1-H

Toyota TS040 (#7)

Stint 1 _ 12 laps (fastest lap)

Stint 2 _ 13 laps

Stint 3 _ 11 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 4 _ 10 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 5 _ 13 laps

Stint 6 _ 13 laps

Stint 7 _ 13 laps

Stint 8 _ 13 laps

Stint 9 _ 13 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 10 _ 13 laps

Stint 11 _ 13 laps

Stint 12 _ 13 laps

Stint 13 _ 13 laps

Stint 14 _ 13 laps

Stint 15 _ 13 laps

Stint 16 _ 13 laps

Stint 17 _ 13 laps

Stint 18 _ 4 laps (retired on track - electrical problem)

Total = 17 pit stops, 219 laps

Toyota #7 and Audi #2 had the same pit stop strategy. The #7 Toyota could have won if it returned to the pits one lap before the electrical cable fire.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

LMP1-H

Porsche 919 (#20)

Stint 1 _ 12 laps (fastest lap)

Stint 2 _ 13 laps

Stint 3 _ 18 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 4 _ 13 laps

Stint 5 _ 8 laps

Stint 6 _ 13 laps

Stint 7 _ 13 laps

Stint 8 _ 14 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 9 _ 13 laps

Stint 10 _ 13 laps

Stint 11 _ 13 laps

Stint 12 _ 13 laps

Stint 13 _ 13 laps

Stint 14 _ 13 laps

Stint 15 _ 13 laps

Stint 16 _ 13 laps

Stint 17 _ 13 laps

Stint 18 _ 13 laps

Stint 19 _ 13 laps

Stint 20 _ 15 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 21 _ 13 laps

Stint 22 _ 13 laps

Stint 23 _ 13 laps

Stint 24 _ 14 laps

Stint 25 _ 14 laps

Stint 26 _ 10 laps

Stint 27 _ 7 laps (retired in pits ***8211; drivetrain problem)

Total = 26 pit stops, 346 laps

Porsche has an advantage in safety car periods by staying out longer.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

LMP1-L

Rebellion-Toyota (#12)

Stint 1 _ 9 laps

Stint 2 _ 11 laps

Stint 3 _ 5 laps (wet)

Stint 4 _ 5 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 5 _ 3 laps (wet)

Stint 6 _ 8 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 7 _ 11 laps

Stint 8 _ 11 laps

Stint 9 _ 11 laps

Stint 10 _ 11 laps

Stint 11 _ 10 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 12 _ 11 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 13 _ 11 laps

Stint 14 _ 1 lap

Stint 15 _ 11 laps (repair)

Stint 16 _ 11 laps

Stint 17 _ 5 laps

Stint 18 _ 6 laps

Stint 19 _ 11 laps

Stint 20 _ 2 laps

Stint 21 _ 11 laps (repair)

Stint 22 _ 11 laps

Stint 23 _ 11 laps

Stint 24 _ 11 laps

Stint 25 _ 11 laps

Stint 26 _ 10 laps

Stint 27 _ 10 laps

Stint 28 _ 11 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 29 _ 11 laps

Stint 30 _ 11 laps

Stint 31 _ 11 laps

Stint 32 _ 11 laps

Stint 33 _ 11 laps (fastest lap)

Stint 34 _ 11 laps

Stint 35 _ 10 laps

Stint 36 _ 11 laps

Stint 37 _ 10 laps

Stint 38 _ 6 laps

Stint 39 _ 7 laps

Total = 38 pit stops, 360 laps

The Rebellion team had a lot of problems.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

LMP2

OAK Racing Ligier-Nissan (#35)

Stint 1 _ 9 laps

Stint 2 _ 11 laps

Stint 3 _ 3 laps (wet)

Stint 4 _ 14 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 5 _ 11 laps

Stint 6 _ 11 laps

Stint 7 _ 11 laps

Stint 8 _ 11 laps

Stint 9 _ 12 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 10 _ 11 laps

Stint 11 _ 11 laps

Stint 12 _ 11 laps

Stint 13 _ 10 laps

Stint 14 _ 10 laps

Stint 15 _ 10 laps

Stint 16 _ 11 laps

Stint 17 _ 10 laps

Stint 18 _ 11 laps

Stint 19 _ 11 laps

Stint 20 _ 10 laps

Stint 21 _ 11 laps

Stint 22 _ 10 laps (fastest lap)

Stint 23 _ 11 laps

Stint 24 _ 11 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 25 _ 11 laps

Stint 26 _ 11 laps

Stint 27 _ 4 laps

Stint 28 _ 11 laps

Stint 29 _ 10 laps

Stint 30 _ 10 laps

Stint 31 _ 10 laps

Stint 32 _ 8 laps

Stint 33 _ 11 laps

Stint 34 _ 10 laps

Stint 35 _ 6 laps

Total = 34 pit stops, 354 laps

The OAK Racing team had some problems. The #35 Ligier could have won if the engine misfire issue was solved.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

LMP2

Jota Sport Zytek-Nissan (#38)

Stint 1 _ 10 laps

Stint 2 _ 11 laps

Stint 3 _ 2 laps (wet)

Stint 4 _ 1 lap (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 5 _ 13 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 6 _ 12 laps

Stint 7 _ 11 laps

Stint 8 _ 11 laps

Stint 9 _ 11 laps

Stint 10 _ 11 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 11 _ 11 laps

Stint 12 _ 11 laps

Stint 13 _ 11 laps

Stint 14 _ 11 laps

Stint 15 _ 9 laps

Stint 16 _ 12 laps

Stint 17 _ 11 laps

Stint 18 _ 5 laps

Stint 19 _ 10 laps

Stint 20 _ 1 lap

Stint 21 _ 11 laps

Stint 22 _ 11 laps

Stint 23 _ 11 laps

Stint 24 _ 11 laps

Stint 25 _ 12 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 26 _ 11 laps

Stint 27 _ 11 laps

Stint 28 _ 11 laps

Stint 29 _ 11 laps

Stint 30 _ 11 laps

Stint 31 _ 11 laps

Stint 32 _ 11 laps

Stint 33 _ 11 laps (fastest lap)

Stint 34 _ 11 laps

Stint 35 _ 11 laps

Stint 36 _ 5 laps

Total = 35 pit stops, 356 laps

JOTA Sport claimed a stunning class victory ***8211; an incredible fifth overall ***8211; in arguably the most famous motor race in the world, the Le Mans 24 Hours, last weekend (14-15 June).

Simon Dolan, Harry Tincknell and Oliver Turvey steered their JOTA Sport Zytek Z11SN to LM P2 category honours in the 82nd running of the gruelling twice-around-the-clock sportscar endurance race in France.

The Dolan/Tincknell/Turvey Zytek clocked up 356-laps equating to 3,016-miles at an average speed of 125.14mph in the world***8217;s toughest sportscar race.

The JOTA team finished one-lap ahead of its nearest rival in the ultra-competitive 17-car LM P2 field to mark the British team***8217;s eighth appearance at Le Mans in exceptional style.

Tincknell started the race from second in class on Saturday afternoon thanks to his stunning qualifying performance on Thursday evening ***8211; the Le Mans debutant deprived of ***8220;pole***8221; position by a mere 0.065secs and he made a blistering start to lead.

All three British drivers drove faultless and consistently fast laps during their stints behind the wheel of the British-built Zytek sportscar running on Dunlop tires.

The only unscheduled pit stop occurred early in the race to repair some bodywork costing seven minutes.

Turvey had only flown out to join the team on Thursday morning after a last minute call-up after Marc Gené, Audi Sport***8217;s ***8220;reserve***8221; driver who had been loaned to JOTA, was recalled by the German team. Oliver had not sat in the JOTA Zytek since last September while last weekend***8217;s race was his first of the year.

http://www.jotagroup.com/groupnews.php


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Jota Sport Zytek-Nissan (#38) Driver - Harry Tincknell

Well that was something!

Of course when you make a change to sportscars the Le Mans 24 Hours is the Holy Grail, it's a real buzz to realize that you're going to race there but the odd thing was that it really was a very slow burn for me.

That's probably because we had a tough time at the Test Day, the test was going well until we had a blowout that did a lot of damage. That happened before I was due to get back into the car for the last 2 hours, I'd done the required 10 'Rookie' laps in the morning, and it looked like there was going to be no way the car would run again during the test. The Jota team though did an amazing job to get the car out at the end of the session and I got at least a couple of additional laps in.

The bigger problem though was that we'd lost out on hours of track time so the job list for race week was a lot longer than we'd planned for.

Race week proved to be disjointed too, we were battling some niggles, brake temperatures and other bits and pieces that would likely have been sorted if we'd had the time at the Test.

There's also the mental reprogramming you need to adjust to the time vs available laps, and that's why traffic is such a big deal. It adds enormously to the frustration, and then the pressure.

And that was before, of course, the change in drivers midway through the week!
I was in the car when the Red Flag came out for Loic's accident and came past the accident site on my way back into the pits.

My first thought was "Blimey I hope he's OK", It was very, very clear that it was a major shunt but honestly the thought hadn't even occurred to me that there might be an impact on us with Marc (Gene) as nominated Audi Reserve driver.

Predictably though Sam (Hignett) was on it straight away, and before it had even occurred to me he'd already put Ollie (Turvey) on notice, a no brainer really!

That though did make a difference to me too as with Marc moving over a lot of the emphasis shifted onto me, Ollie's job was to get up to speed, mine was to produce the goods.

With all of that we came into final qualifying in around 16th place! The pressure was really on and in truth the week creeps up on you, the crowds at scrutineering had been amazing but all the time at the track there had been too much to think about to focus on just how cool this was as an experience.

Finally though in the final session I got a clear lap in and went P1, then a further 6 tenths up next time around before another minor issue stopped the fun! The TDS Ligier pipped us at the end, which was a bit gutting but by then I'd got back into the groove for the event, the buzz was back!

Then we had the parade on Friday - Absolutely mega, much busier and more crazy than I had imagined, not at all like a British F3 weekend now!

After that it was a matter of trying to conserve energy as much as possible. Le Mans is a long and busy week and a lot of the guys say that they wake up on race morning feeling pretty tired!

I was nervous, but pretty settled - the run in to the race actually calmed me right down and I just loved the pre-race stuff, the national anthems and the response they got from the crowd had the hairs on the back of my neck standing on end!

Into the race and whilst we had opted to run a cautious strategy on fuel and tires there was an immediate opportunity right from the start with Gommendy in the Ligier ahead not getting good run through the Ford Chicane I got a good run on him and went outside into Turn One to lead the race - I was leading LMP2 at Le Mans!

So far so good but that was the first corner of a 24 Hour race and now it was time to get my head down, look after the car and the tires and keep my eye on the prize, stay off the kerbs and let the rest worry about the #38 car.

A couple of them came by me before our first stop but I could see they were pushing hard, it's tough to let a pass slide but we'd prepared hard to decide how to run this race, self control is a key element of delivering on that sort of plan.

It had started well, I'd looked after the tires and we'd pitted at the perfect time but then we hit some problems, the rain came and we made a wrong decision over which tires to put on the car, then we had a longer than planned stop to fix a glitch in a light pod, that cost us a lap, before being held at pit exit waiting for a Safety Car to come by, which meant almost two laps down and a plummet from P1 down to P15 in less than 2 hours!

Honestly at that point I wasn't at all sure how recoverable that was but after that it was a 21.5 hour run on the comeback trail, pounding it out with Simon doing an absolutely brilliant job, keeping fast and consistent and Ollie getting quicker and quicker all the time.

It took time but began to pay off as the kerb banging from others started to tell.
After 17-19 hours several cars started to wilt and by the 20-hour mark we were back in the hunt.

I had the graveyard shift from 2:30 through to 6:30 am and got the car up from sixth to fourth, by the time I'd been to rest and got back to the garage and back into the car at 9am we were up to third!

Now it was time to push. We were 2.5 minutes back and I pushed harder than I ever have before, but still staying off the kerbs, the car felt absolutely perfect.

Then the OAK Ligier hit trouble, we were second and I needed to find around 10 seconds. I knew though that we had Ollie to come and TDS needed to put (Ludovic) Badey in the car as Gommendy's hours were up.

As things turned out though we passed them in the pits, our guys turned the car around perfectly whilst they had an issue.

It is really, really tough to have the clock ticking down and know that you are leading and believe me the last 90 minutes were the longest I have ever experienced. Worse still, whilst we had a 30 second lead at the end the overall leading Audi was between us and the TDS car.

That meant that when he took the flag Ollie had to complete almost a full lap before we could relax, a lap where TDS couldn't catch us, but we absolutely had to take the flag - I'd have traded those long 90 minutes for the final five!

But when we saw the car come through the Ford Chicane to take the flag - WOW, what a feeling, shouting, screaming, hugging - It's worth remembering that several of the Jota crew have been here many, many times. 13-14 runnings here with maybe a single podium to relish makes me feel a very fortunate guy to have been a part of this on my debut.

And then there was the podium!

You are in the room waiting to go out, and all of a sudden it's calm, it's quiet, and everyone there is elated but knackered. Allan (McNish) was in there and had a few quiet words and then the doors are opened, you are out onto the famous gantry and the crowd is just massive - Absolutely fantastic, absolutely mental, absolutely mega!!

http://www.dailysportscar.com/?p=36349


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toyota TS040


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Le Mans Race

LMGT

Ferrari 458 (#51)

Stint 1 _ 13 laps

Stint 2 _ 10 laps

Stint 3 _ 4 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 4 _ 5 laps (wet, Safety Car)

Stint 5 _ 6 laps

Stint 6 _ 14 laps

Stint 7 _ 11 laps

Stint 8 _ 14 laps

Stint 9 _ 15 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 10 _ 13 laps

Stint 11 _ 14 laps

Stint 12 _ 14 laps

Stint 13 _ 14 laps

Stint 14 _ 14 laps

Stint 15 _ 14 laps

Stint 16 _ 14 laps

Stint 17 _ 14 laps

Stint 18 _ 14 laps

Stint 19 _ 13 laps (Safety Car)

Stint 20 _ 14 laps

Stint 21 _ 14 laps (fastest lap)

Stint 22 _ 14 laps

Stint 23 _ 14 laps

Stint 24 _ 9 laps

Stint 25 _ 14 laps

Stint 26 _ 14 laps

Stint 27 _ 10 laps

Stint 28 _ 6 laps

Total = 27 pit stops, 339 laps

http://www.afcorse.it/english


----------

